# Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn



## SonnyBlack7 (16. März 2014)

*Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Servus und guten Nachmittag euch allen . Mein Sohn hat nächste Woche geburstag und seine alte Kiste ist ihm zu langsam , er wollte ein kleines setup aber ich dachte mir ich schenk ihm was größeres , er will dass der Pc sehr schön aussieht und schnell ist  

Ich packe ihn meinen i5 4570 und meine 2 4 Gb RAM module sowieso meine San Disk SSD und die Hdd rein , der Rest muss neu rein , dachte an sowas :
http://geizhals.de/?cmp=1029917&cmp...1&cmp=598939&cmp=944029&cmp=799418&cmp=677396

Er braucht nur : Neue Lüfter , LEDs , Netzteil , Grafikkarte , mainboard , Gehäuse , CPU Lüfter 

Lautstarke stört ihn nicht , seine gtx 285 war deutlich lauter und da er jung ist stört ihn das 0  Hab die GHz genommen da sie perfekt ins Gehäuse passt . Beim CPU lüfter Weiß ich noch nicht :
Dark Rock Advanced oder Corsair H100i, was würde EDLER aussehen ? Kuhlleistung haben beide Genuch

Passts sonst ?


Danke für eure Arbeit


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. März 2014)

Siehts toll auch 

Guck dir einen Zalman Z9 USB 3.0. Bin selber ein Kind und der gefällt mir super . Kannst mir auch eins kaufen ?


Edit: Statt der 780 lieber eine R290 Tri-X gibts auch mit Battlefield 4  und das Dark Pro ist zu groß lieber einen Macho oder Groß Clockner.


----------



## grenn-CB (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Kann man so machen aber wie schon selber erwähnt wäre ein so großer CPU Kühler nicht nötig, da würde ein True Sprit 120M locker ausreichen, der würde mit seinen weiß schwarzen Design auch gut zum Gehäuse passen.


----------



## -sori- (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Alternatives Gehäuse: BitFenix Shadow (BFC-SDO-150-KKXBR-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. März 2014)

Nee Storm Stryker siehts viel geiler aus !


----------



## Fafafin (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Der Thermalright Macho 120 Rev.A wäre auch gut geeignet.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (16. März 2014)

Ihm gefällst, bzw ein Freund hat das schwarze und er war begeisterst  dachte ich kauf ihm das weiße( cm stryker ) , ich wollte eigentlich nen schwarzen CPU kühler dafür weil das noch mehr auffält ODER ich kauf ihm ne Corsair Kompakt wakü die leuchtet , was würd besser und edler aussehen ?  Die Grafikkarte passt gut oder wie? Wie sieht es mit dem Board aus und mit den LEDs + Lüftern ?
Nochmal danke


----------



## -Atlanter- (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



> Lautstarke stört ihn nicht , seine gtx 285 war deutlich lauter und da er jung ist stört ihn das 0


Das kann sein, aber das hat doch nichts mit dem Alter zu tun.



> Alternatives Gehäuse: BitFenix Shadow (BFC-SDO-150-KKXBR-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Das könnte für den Kühler eventuell zu eng werden: Bitfenix Shadow maximale CPU-Kühlerhöhe 165mm, Dark Rock CPU-Kühlerhöhe 166mm. Ist aber schon komisch, dass der Kühler trotz 120mm Lüfter so hoch ausfällt.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. März 2014)

WaKü ist teuer und Lüfter sind cooler . Ja Stryker ist super . Ich hätte den Dark nicht genommen da der rießig ist . 

GraKa nimm lieber eine R290 mit Battlefield 4 da hat er gleich ein neues Spiel 


http://geizhals.de/thermalright-hr-02-macho-rev-a-bw-a830474.html hier der hätte gepasst.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (16. März 2014)

Graka soll ne GTX sein , er zockt viel Ghosts und mehr Nvidia spiele aber danke  Ja das Dark Pro ist groß aber wenns optisch gut aussieht ? Oder halt kompakt wakü , eventuell ne gebrauchte für den selben Preis  ( vielleicht ne H100i)? Da überlege ich grade ehrlich was ich nehmen kann , den Macho finde ich persönlich optisch fehlgeschlagen 

Passen MB, Grafikarte , LEDs und Lüfter optisch zum Gehäuse ?

Nochmal danke


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. März 2014)

He der Macho 2 siehts super aus. 
NVidia Spiele ? Nein Nein lieber 290  da kann man gleich Battlefield für 5€ kaufen


----------



## tsd560ti (16. März 2014)

Der Brocken 2 ist nicht schlecht. Sonst guck mal im Lager von Prolimatech bei Caseking. Da gibt es auch gute Sachen.


----------



## Xaipe (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Wenn er nicht so viel Ahnung von Einstellungen hat, ist ne Nvidia besser (soll kein gehate gegen Nvidia Nutzer sein!). Features wie Geforce Experience und Physix sind schön und einfach einzurichten, ne AMD lohnt sich wegen der Rohleistung im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, was man gut für Downsampling und Bildverbesserung nutzen kann, allerdings muss man sich damit auskennen, wie man sowas einstellt und falls er sich damit nicht auskennt ist ne Nvidia eine gute Wahl.
Allerdings: Falls BF4 sowieso auf der Wunschliste steht ist AMD vielleicht doch besser 

Edit: Als Gehäuse könnte man auch das BitFenix Shinobi nehmen, ist günstig, gut verarbeitet, sieht modern aus und ist individuell gestaltbar. Shinobi bei Caseking Falls es ihm aufs Aussehen ankommt kann man auch verschiedene Logos und Meshes holen (kosten ja fast nix) und er kann dann selbst an seinem PC "basteln" und das Aussehen verändern.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. März 2014)

PhysX? Das schafft keine NVidia Karte  außerdem hat AMD TrueAudio  also besseres Sound bei einem Headset. 

Welches Kind will kein BF4 auf Ultra zocken ? Also alle meine Freunde aus der Klasse zocken Battlefield.

Edit nein Storm sieht viel geiler aus


----------



## grenn-CB (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Die GTX 780 ist aber in vielen Spielen geringfügig besser und auch sparsamer als die R9 290.


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> PhysX? Das schafft keine NVidia Karte  außerdem hat AMD TrueAudio  also besseres Sound bei einem Headset.



Sorry, das ist Mist. True Audio beeinflusst nicht die Soundqualität sondern erhöht die Anzahl der berechneten Kanäle. Dazu passen guter Sound und Headset kaum zusammen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. März 2014)

290 ist aber billiger und man kann sie auf das Niveau einer Ti takten . Es ist kinderleicht


----------



## dr_deagle (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Wenns bei der Grafikkarte ne Nvidia sein soll werf ich mal die in den Raum: Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C78V-1SDN-L5HSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Verspricht große Kühlleistung und würde auch optisch sehr gut passen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

Oder die leiseste 780:

http://geizhals.de/msi-n780-tf-3gd5-oc-twin-frozr-gaming-v298-002r-a972614.html


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. März 2014)

Ja die sieht super aus aber kostet mehr als die Sapphire Tri-X . Ich finde das Logo von MSI mit dem Drachen totall hesslich


----------



## earlcrow (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

mini OFF Topic - Darf ich fragen wie alt dein Sohn wird?

Krass - mein Vater damals hat gemeint ... geh arbeiten und kauf dir die Hardware selber ... damals noch 500MB Festplatte für 560DM LOL!



Ansonsten Klasse Zusammenstellung 
Ich persönlich würde ein Gehäuse von Fractal Design oder LianLi empfehlen - ist edler  Aber kommt natürlich aufs Alter an


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. März 2014)

LianLi ist was alte Opas  solche Gehäusen wie Storm und Z9 sind für die Jugend


----------



## grenn-CB (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Das Z9 ist nicht wirklich so besonders gut, wenn es schon was leuchtendes sein sollte dann würde ich zu einen Sharkoon T9 bzw. T28 raten, die haben wenigstens für das Geld was sie kosten auch eine ziemlich gute Qualität.



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> 290 ist aber billiger und man kann sie auf das Niveau einer Ti takten . Es ist kinderleicht


 
 Da ist der Stromverbrauch gleich noch höher und zudem sind die R9 290 Karten schlecht verfügbar.



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ja die sieht super aus aber kostet mehr als die Sapphire Tri-X . Ich finde das Logo von MSI mit dem Drachen totall hesslich



 Die Unterseite der Grafikkarte wird man wohl kaum sehen.


----------



## Monsjo (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> LianLi ist was alte Opas  solche Gehäusen wie Storm und Z9 sind für die Jugend


 
Ich bin 16 und mag weder das Z9 noch das Stryker, bin ich alt? Nein! Lass den Leuten doch mal ihre eigene Meinung und hör mit den Prollsprüchen auf.


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

Gehäuse sind eben Geschmackssache 

Ich habe selber Overseer RX-I und mag es, aber Gehäuse von Lian Li mit gebürstetem Alu  sind auch toll. Genau wie die Obsidian-Reihe von Corsair etc etc.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (16. März 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> PhysX? Das schafft keine NVidia Karte  außerdem hat AMD TrueAudio  also besseres Sound bei einem Headset.  Welches Kind will kein BF4 auf Ultra zocken ? Also alle meine Freunde aus der Klasse zocken Battlefield.  Edit nein Storm sieht viel geiler aus


  Ne 780 schafft Physx locker ( Batman , Metro LL und Ghosts )Die 780 GHz läuft ja schon fast auf Gtx Titan black Niveau   Zudem zockt er wie gesagt eben Ghosts und er will Downsampeln , was bei AMD fast unmöglich ist . Irgendwo muss die Rohleistung  hin   Das stryker steht fest , Grafikkarte glaub ich auch aber der Rest nicht .  Meinungen zu Mainboard, zu den LEDs , Lüftern , Netzteil und zur Grafikkarte  Auch bitte sagen ob es optisch passt .   Brocken 2 ist intressant aber das Alu ist glaub ich silber , gibt es keine günstigen schwarzen Alu blöcke :/?   MfG


----------



## Monsjo (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Also die neuen True Spirits  sind von oben gesehen schwarz.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (16. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Also die neuen True Spirits  sind von oben gesehen schwarz.




Aber nicht die Alu Blocks davon oder ?


----------



## Monsjo (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Nein, aber das sieht man nicht, wenn man einfach reinschaut.


----------



## earlcrow (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

ich persönlich würde die nehmen:

ASUS GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 780 Ti, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05A0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Mainboard:

Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD5H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Rest ist nice...


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

Das Board lohnt sich nicht, die P/L der 780TI nicht das Wahre. Lieber ne normale 780.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (16. März 2014)

Ist das H87 Hd3 denn Top oder Flop ? Ist der Be Quiet Dark Rock Advanced C1 denn so schlecht ? Und das schwarze der Gigabyte 780 GHz passt einfach perfekt irgendwie , da ihm die Lautstärke egal ist wird es vermutlich die 
Gruß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. März 2014)

earlcrow schrieb:


> ich persönlich würde die nehmen:
> 
> ASUS GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 780 Ti, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05A0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 

Was bringt ein i5 ohne K auf einem Z87 Brett? Nixxxxx

Ti ist überteuert

Mit PhysX ist das so: Niedrig sieht man gar nix, Mittel etwas, Hoch hast keine FPS mehr  die 560Ti hatte am meisten PhysX-Leistung oder war das die 650Ti? Egal.


----------



## Monsjo (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Das ist Board top, aber eine Alternative: ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance (90-MXGQ30-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Passt vlt. besser zum gewünschten Aussehen. 



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


Sagt der richtige. 




> ]Mit PhysX ist das so: Niedrig sieht man gar nix, Mittel etwas, Hoch hast keine FPS mehr  die 560Ti hatte am meisten PhysX-Leistung oder war das die 650Ti? Egal.


PhysX lüft auf allen aktuellen nVdia gut, was du da erzählst ist absoluter Müll. Und zum anderen, wenn die CPU PhysX stemmen muss hast du recht, aber wenn es bspw. die 780 berechnet geht hoch ohne Probleme.


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> PhysX lüft auf allen aktuellen nVdia gut, was du da erzählst ist absoluter Müll. Und zum anderen, wenn die CPU PhysX stemmen muss hast du recht, aber wenn es bspw. die 780 berechnet geht hoch ohne Probleme.



Wenn man sich AC4 mal mit PhysX auf hoch anschaut.........

Oder Mafia 2......

Dann gibt es da doch recht böse Drops.


----------



## Monsjo (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Nehmen wir jetzt mal die Ausnahmen raus.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. März 2014)

Jaja ne  da sind die Hits raus .

AMD hat Mantle (nicht vergessen ist ganz schön windig heute)


----------



## earlcrow (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Hatte ich überlesen - dachte er wollte übertakten - da wäre das UD5H sehr gut!

Ti überteuert? Jop! Trotzdem Geil


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (16. März 2014)

Allein wegen downsampling sehe ich eine Nvidia für ihn klar im Vorteil  aber naja zum Board : Das rote vom Fatalty passt irgendwie net , das Gigabyte ist da doch dann besser 
Das Gehäuse wird mit 24 LEDs ( 2 M) ausgeleuchtet , da sieht man schon ob der Block schwarz ist oder nicht  gibt es keine günstigen schwarzen Alu blocke ;? optisch passt die Karte aber oder ? Und reicht das Netzteil ? Der junge wird sich aber sowas von freuen


----------



## Monsjo (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Sonst passt alles.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. März 2014)

Ja es ist alles super. Die Karte passt auch  coole schwarze Farbe alles ist top. Wieso kauft mir niemand so was.



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa 1000 Posts in 1,5 Monate ja ja ja


----------



## earlcrow (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Also zusammenfassend - was wirds?

JAAA 130 Posts in 2,5 Jahren


----------



## Monsjo (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa 1000 Posts in 1,5 Monate ja ja ja


 
Wenn du ständig OT und Müll schreibst nicht schwer.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. März 2014)

Hey hey ich hab hier ne menge geholfen


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (16. März 2014)

Also zurzeit steht fest :
Gigabyte 780 GHz 
CM storm stryker 
Gigabyte H87 HD3


Jetzt wo ich unschlüssig bin :
Nzxt Sleeve Kit - Ist weiß gut gewählt und : 12 oder 24 LEDs ?
Be Quiet E9 480 Cm - Ausreichend?
Bitfenix Spectre - gut ?
CPU Lüfter - Was wirkt Edler ( bezahle für beide den selben Preis ): Kompakt wakü von Corsair( das Corsair logo leuchtet) oder Be Quiet Dark Rock ( oder halt einen anderen schwarzen Alu block ? )

Bitte beim Thema bleiben , Gruß


----------



## earlcrow (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Be Quiet Dark Rock
Be Quiet E9 Ausreichend!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. März 2014)

Lieber BQ! Da Wasserkühlung teuer ist. Hmmm nimm 24 Leds wenns zu viel wird kann man immer was machen.


----------



## JustJojo (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Und wie sieht es mit RGB aus statt nur weiß ?
Ich habe mir damals die RGBs gekauft oder von irgend einem anderen Ebay Anbieter...
1m-10m LED RGB SMD5050 30/60 LEDs Streifen Strip Band Leiste+Controller+Trafo | eBay 60 leds/m
und die Steuerung: 
24 Tasten Stimme Musiksteuerung IR LED SMD RGB Fernbedienung 5M 10M 20M Strip | eBay
Da drinnen ist ein Mikrofon eingebaut. Und wenn dein Sohn mal die Musik aufdreht blinkts schön im Gehäuse 
Einfach ans Netzteil anschließen mit eigentlich beiliegenden Kabeln. Mein Bruder hat mir aber dann den Sensor, den Regler und das Mic  rausgelötet und ins Case eingebaut. (Siehe Bild, einmal drehen bitte )


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. März 2014)

Heee ich habe ein Durschnitt von 1,79 und keiner will mir so was kaufen ;(((. Hmmm ist ne tolle Idee


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (16. März 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Heee ich habe ein Durschnitt von 1,79 und keiner will mir so was kaufen ;(((. Hmmm ist ne tolle Idee



Von meinem Sohn war der nicht so gut , daher darf er nur am Wochenende spielen , max ne Stunde .. 

Aber die kompakt wakü kriege ich genauso günstig wie den Be Quiet kühler . Das aussehen ist wichtig


----------



## grenn-CB (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



earlcrow schrieb:


> Hatte ich überlesen - dachte er wollte übertakten - da wäre das UD5H sehr gut!
> 
> Ti überteuert? Jop! Trotzdem Geil


 
 Das Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H ist billiger und für OC auch nicht schlecht.



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Allein wegen downsampling sehe ich eine Nvidia für ihn klar im Vorteil  aber naja zum Board : Das rote vom Fatalty passt irgendwie net , das Gigabyte ist da doch dann besser
> Das Gehäuse wird mit 24 LEDs ( 2 M) ausgeleuchtet , da sieht man schon ob der Block schwarz ist oder nicht  gibt es keine günstigen schwarzen Alu blocke ;? optisch passt die Karte aber oder ? Und reicht das Netzteil ? Der junge wird sich aber sowas von freuen



Ja das passt so, wenn als NT immer noch das E9 450W bzw. das E9 480W gemeint ist.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (16. März 2014)

Jep , Netzteil das E9 480  Ich sag mal so : Das wird richtig geil  

Bei LEDs , CPU kühler und Lüftern aber immernoch redebedarf 
Gruß


----------



## Monsjo (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Hier Lüfter mit weißen LEDs:BitFenix Spectre LED PWM schwarz/weiß 120mm (BFF-BLF-P12025W-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Enermax T.B.Vegas weiß (UCTVS12P-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (16. März 2014)

Hmm auch schick, oder ich kauf schwarze und beleuchte mit LEDs nur den Innenraum .. Mhh :/


----------



## Monsjo (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Schwarzlicht wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Schwarzlicht wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.


 
Kommt ganz drauf an...


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (16. März 2014)

Oder ich kauf ne 780 in Referenz und leuchte alles grün aus . Meinung ?


----------



## Monsjo (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Hmm, das Ref ist jetzt nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht so gut.  Außerdem sieht weiß mMn edler aus.


----------



## JustJojo (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

weißes Case mit grüner Beleuchtung. Keine Ahnung wie das aussieht 

E: das mit dem Schwarzlicht ist gar nicht mal so schlecht. Kannst ja dann vielleicht manche Komponenten (Kabel oder Lüfter) in weiß kaufen...


----------



## grenn-CB (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Oder ich kauf ne 780 in Referenz und leuchte alles grün aus . Meinung ?



Kann man machen, das würde auch nicht wirklich schlecht aussehen und das Referenzdesign ist auch nicht wirklich schlecht.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (16. März 2014)

Würde nicht schlecht aussehen aber welches Edler und schicker ?


----------



## Monsjo (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ich finde das ein weiß beleuchtetes Case edler aussieht als ein grün beleuchtetes, ist aber meine Meinung.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (16. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich finde das ein weiß beleuchtetes Case edler aussieht als ein grün beleuchtetes, ist aber meine Meinung.



Finde ich auch so, lieber farbigen Sleeve


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (16. März 2014)

Dann wird es weiß danke  könnte ein logitech g15 für 27€ kriegen , ist das zu teuer für eine gebrauchte Tastatur ?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Von gebrauchten Tastaturen würde ich abraten, wer weiss, was da schon drauf war


----------



## grenn-CB (16. März 2014)

Also ich würde auch keine gebrachte Tastatur kaufen, würde da eher lieber eine billige neue kaufen, den meisten reicht eine für 10€ aus wie die Logitech K120.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (16. März 2014)

Was könnte denn passiert sein ? Bzw warum ratet ihr ab ?


----------



## XyZaaH (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Was könnte denn passiert sein ? Bzw warum ratet ihr ab ?


 
Dreimal darfst du raten welche Internetseiten auf PCs aufgerufen werden können, die unangenehme Folgen für Tastaturen haben können........


----------



## -sori- (16. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Alles, was du dir vorstellen kannst...
Mein Vorschlag:
1 x Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C770-3SDN-E5DSX)
1 x MSI H87-G43 Gaming (7816-029R)
2 x Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition (CO-9050001-WW)
1 x Prolimatech Red Megahalems Kühlkörper
1 x BitFenix Colossus Window schwarz/rot mit Sichtfenster (BFC-CLS-500-KKWR1-RP)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

Dann alte Platte formatieren und noch die hier einbauen: http://geizhals.de/crucial-m500-240gb-ct240m500ssd1-a889882.html

Als Sleeveverlängerungen: http://geizhals.de/?fs=bitfenix+sleeved&in=

Als Headset: http://www.thomann.de/de/superlux_hd_681_evo_bk.htm + http://geizhals.de/reloop-rhm-10-schwarz-headset-mikrofon-a955969.html


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (16. März 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Dreimal darfst du raten welche Internetseiten auf PCs aufgerufen werden können, die unangenehme Folgen für Tastaturen haben können........



Alles klar und mein junge ist grad in der pupertät, dass hat sich dann geklärt 
@Sori: Danke dir   Rot gefällt ihm nicht so aber ich werde mir mal alles durchschauen , danke 

Meint ihr ich soll ne SanDisk128 Gb verkaufen und ne neue Samsung 250 Evo kaufen ?


----------



## Horstinator90 (16. März 2014)

Wenn dann eine crucial m500 240 Gb, kostet weniger und genau so gut


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (16. März 2014)

Reicht das E9 450 denn für die Hardware aus ? Dann kauf ich die Crucial 240 Gb SSD


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

Reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## Monsjo (17. März 2014)

Aber für die Optik wäre Kabelmanagment super.


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. März 2014)

Und Sleeve


----------



## gorgi85 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Wenn es geil aussehen soll, dann den Lüfter hier : be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Als Case vlt das hier, gibt es auch in weiss u schwarz : Thermaltake Chaser A31 Thunder Edition mit Sichtfenster (VP300A5W2N) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## grenn-CB (17. März 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Reicht das E9 450 denn für die Hardware aus ? Dann kauf ich die Crucial 240 Gb SSD



Ausreichen tut es schon aber es hat kein Kabelmanagement.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. März 2014)

Alles klar thx  hab hier noch nen cooler Master t4 liegen, ist ein anderes Lüfter notwendig ?


----------



## grenn-CB (17. März 2014)

Den kann man nutzen, allerdigns ist er schon ziemlich schwierig zu montieren auf einigen Mainboards aber möglich ist es.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. März 2014)

Ist denn jetzt meine jetzige San Disk 128 oder die Crucial 240 besser ?


----------



## XyZaaH (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Die Crucial ist besser.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. März 2014)

Die Crucial M500 240GB , habe mir sie vorhin auch bestellt.


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Beim Case kannst du dir auch noch das anschaun:


Sharkoon Tauron | Geizhals Deutschland
das E9 mit 450/480W reicht für das geplante Sys dicke:


Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 Ti gegen GTX Titan im Test (Seite 9) - ComputerBase
hier die Werte für die jeweiligen Schleudern* samt* dem Testunterbau (i7-4770k@4,4Ghz)... Ich hätt ja auch eher zur sehr ruhigen MSI GTX780 Twin Frozr Gaming geraten

Gruß


----------



## Fafafin (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Wenn dir das Schwarz/Weiß beim CPU-Kühler so wichtig ist, gibt es nur wenige Alternativen zu be quiet.
Produktvergleich be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (BK014), be quiet! Dark Rock 3 (BK018), be quiet! Dark Rock 2 (BK015), be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019), be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017) | Geizhals Deutschland
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems "eLoop PWM Edition"
Produktvergleich Phanteks PH-TC12DX schwarz (PH-TC12DX_BK), Phanteks PH-TC14CS_BK schwarz, Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland
Produktvergleich Phanteks PH-TC12DX weiß (PH-TC12DX), Phanteks PH-TC14PE weiß | Geizhals Deutschland
Produktvergleich Xigmatek Dark Knight-SD1283 Frostbourne Edition (CAC-SXHH3-U21), Xigmatek Dark Knight-SD1283 Night Hawk Edition (CAC-SXHH3-U13) | Geizhals Deutschland
EDIT:
Prolimatech Black Genesis Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + 2x Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. B ist auch schwarz eloxiert, leider haben sie mit dem blauen Lüfter alles ruiniert. Und wenn man den austauscht, sind es wieder 60€, das macht dann keinen Sinn.


----------



## Caduzzz (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Die hier gäbe es ja auch noch:

Thermalright True Spirit 90M Rev.A
Thermalright Macho 120 Rev.A
Xigmatek Dark Knight
Enermax ETS-T40-BK
Scythe Ashura
Scythe Ashura Shadow
Scythe Kotetsu


...wobei ich ja bei den Kühlern mit LED Lüftern die Lüfter tauschen würde

 edit: jetzt hab ich doch einige CPU-Kühler wie mein Vorredner gepostet, egal, doppelt hält besser


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. März 2014)

Reicht der T4 net? Weil das Silber / schwarze wär auch ganz schick  

Und sieht ein Netzteil mit cm echt besser als eins ohne aus ?


----------



## Monsjo (17. März 2014)

1. Der T4 hat Probleme mit dem Gigabyteboard.

2.Ja, da weniger Kabel im Innenraum sind.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> 1. Der T4 hat Probleme mit dem Gigabyteboard.


   Welche Probleme genau ?


----------



## Monsjo (17. März 2014)

Bei der Montage. Gab im Forum viele Beschwerden.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. März 2014)

Hab mal das Board von nen Kollegen genommen und den T4 draufgemacht , wo soll das jetzt schwer gewesen sein xD? Hat 2 Minuten gedauert , siehe Bilder  
Gruß


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. März 2014)

Eigentlich sollte man das Board nicht auf der Antistatikfolie lagern.......


----------



## Monsjo (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, wir haben es im Forum oft gehört, wenn du keine Probleme hast, kannst du ihn natürlich nehmen.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man das Board nicht auf der Antistatikfolie lagern.......



Sondern ?


----------



## Rosigatton (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Auf ein Stück Pappe, weil die Antistatikfolie von aussen leitend ist, wegen Faradayscher Käfig


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. März 2014)

Alles klar danke , da lerne ich mal was dazu  Kurze Frage zu der Crucial 240 , soll ich nicht lieber 10€ drauflegen und ne Intel 180 Gb kaufen ? Weil die Crucial M500 ja ne langsame schreibgeschwindigkeit haben soll :/


----------



## Monsjo (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Die merkst du sowieso nicht.  Wie oft schreibst du bitte 100GB am Tag auf eine SSD?


----------



## Rosigatton (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Von den etwas langsameren Schreibraten merkt man in der Praxis absolut Null.

10,- Taler mehr zahlen für 60 GB weniger ? Nada


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Die merkst du sowieso nicht.  Wie oft schreibst du bitte 100GB am Tag auf eine SSD?




Was ist denn mit schreibgeschwindigkeit gemeint ? Will einfach nur das Windows und meine Games extrem schnell laden und Windows flüssig ist


----------



## Monsjo (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Das ist dann die *Lese*geschwindigkeit. Und die ist bei der M500 völlig i.O.


----------



## Softy (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Alles klar danke , da lerne ich mal was dazu  Kurze Frage zu der Crucial 240 , soll ich nicht lieber 10€ drauflegen und ne Intel 180 Gb kaufen ? Weil die Crucial M500 ja ne langsame schreibgeschwindigkeit haben soll :/


 
 Die maximale sequentielle Lese/Schreibgeschwindigkeit ist völlig Banane, solange man nicht gigabyteweise riesige Dateien von einer SSD auf eine andere kopiert. Praxisrelevanter sind da eher z.B. die 4K und 4K-64Trhd-Werte beim AS SSD Benchmark.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Die maximale sequentielle Lese/Schreibgeschwindigkeit ist völlig Banane, solange man nicht gigabyteweise riesige Dateien von einer SSD auf eine andere kopiert. Praxisrelevanter sind da eher z.B. die 4K und 4K-64Trhd-Werte beim AS SSD Benchmark.




Alles klar danke  oft wird der Sandforce Controller von der San Disk kritisiert .. Zurecht ? Dann Verkauf ich die San Disk und hol mir ne gute 240er SSD von Crucial


----------



## Caduzzz (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

..wenn du den gezeigten CPU-Kühler nimmst (T4 oder so?), kannst natürlich auch die oberste Lamelle selbst lackieren; alles  säubern+abkleben+ansprühen. Das halbe Grad was dann vielleicht die Temps "in die Höhe schießen" lassen kann man vernachlässigen  

..und sollte dein Sohn meckern, dass der CPU Kühler ******* lackiert ist kannst du ihm sagen, dass dir seine selbst gemalten Bilder aus der Schule auch nicht gefallen haben


----------



## Softy (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Alles klar danke  oft wird der Sandforce Controller von der San Disk kritisiert .. Zurecht ? Dann Verkauf ich die San Disk und hol mir ne gute 240er SSD von Crucial


 
 Wenn Du mit der Performance der SanDisk SSD zufrieden bist, kannst Du die schon behalten, es ist halt so, dass die Leistung bei vielen SSD's mit Sandforce Controllern eher einbricht, und dass die versprochene Burst-Raten nur bei extrem komprimierbaren Daten erreicht werden.

Einen Performanceunterschied zur Crucial m500 oder einer anderen SSD wirst Du aber kaum oder gar nicht merken.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit der Performance der SanDisk SSD zufrieden bist, kannst Du die schon behalten, es ist halt so, dass die Leistung bei vielen SSD's mit Sandforce Controllern eher einbricht, und dass die versprochene Burst-Raten nur bei extrem komprimierbaren Daten erreicht werden.  Einen Performanceunterschied zur Crucial m500 oder einer anderen SSD wirst Du aber kaum oder gar nicht merken.




Um die Geschwindigkeit geht es mir kaum , sondern um die 240 Gb  Hoffe immehin dass die Crucial schneller bootet als die San Disk , aber eher nicht oder ?

Und an CPU lackieren dachte ich auch aber wie aufwendig ist das und wie viel grad würde das ausmachen ?


----------



## Softy (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Um die Geschwindigkeit geht es mir kaum , sondern um die 240 Gb  Hoffe immehin dass die Crucial schneller bootet als die San Disk , aber eher nicht oder



Messbar vermutlich schon, aber wohl kaum spürbar. Ich hatte schon diverse SSD's im Rechner, und einen Performanceunterschied konnte ich kaum merken, eben nur messen.

P.S. Die CPU würde ich nicht lackieren


----------



## Caduzzz (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

hehe, neee nur den CPU Kühler *kicher* 

 ist wirklich zu vernachlässigen, sofern überhaupt eine messbare Temperaturerhöhung stattfindet; mußt ja nur oberste Lamelle lackieren. Gut säubern, keine Fingerfettreste etc. , klebst alles andere ab (so diese krepppapier-Kleberollen für Pakete) und lackierst sauber, nur ne dünne Schicht.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Hab mal das Board von nen Kollegen genommen und den T4 draufgemacht , wo soll das jetzt schwer gewesen sein xD? Hat 2 Minuten gedauert , siehe Bilder
> Gruß



 Ist eigentlich etwas fummelig darauf zu montieren laut einigen Usern, das gilt übrigens auch fürs Asrock H87 Pro4.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. März 2014)

Alles klar thx  warum sind die Crucial SSDs eigentlich so günstig ?


----------



## grenn-CB (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Da sie zurzeit abverkauft wird wie sich heute herausgestellt hat, da sollte man noch schnell zugreifen bevor es nur noch die teureren Nachfolger gibt Crucial M550: Neue SSD-Serie mit deutlichem Leistungsplus im Preisvergleich aufgetaucht


----------



## Monsjo (17. März 2014)

Wobei man das Leistungsplus nur in Benchmarks merkt.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. März 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Da sie zurzeit abverkauft wird wie sich heute herausgestellt hat, da sollte man noch schnell zugreifen bevor es nur noch die teureren Nachfolger gibt Crucial M550: Neue SSD-Serie mit deutlichem Leistungsplus im Preisvergleich aufgetaucht




Wie lang ist denn noch ungefähr der Ausverkauf.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

@SonnyBlack7
Das kann keiner sagen, eben solange wie sie noch welche geliefert bekommen und welche auf Lager sind aber lange kann es nicht mehr sein.

@Monsjo
Ja, das denke ich auch das man es nur in Benchmarks merken wird (Crucial M500 vs. Crucial M550), bin selber auch schon ganz gespannt auf meine Crucial M500 240GB wie groß der Unterschied zur HDD sein wird.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. März 2014)

Absegnung ?
http://geizhals.de/?cmp=889882&cmp=...1&cmp=600951&cmp=944029&cmp=799418&cmp=677396

Kurze Frage , welcher dieser 780 Karten passt eurer Meinung nach optisch am besten zu der Konfiguration ? 
: Msi 780 TF
Asus. 780 DC2
Palit 780 Super Jetstream
Gigabyte 780 GHz 

Lautstärke egal 
MfG


----------



## grenn-CB (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Da würde dann optisch gesehen am besten die Gigabyte passen aus meiner Sicht, die Palit würde natürlich auch infrage kommen aber dort habe ich schon öfter von Problemen mit dem Lüftern vom Kühler gehört (Spulenfiepen).


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Gigabyte !  sieht einfach nur geil aus


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. März 2014)

Alles klar und welcher CPU kühler ist optisch besser ? ( Bilder im Anhang )


----------



## Monsjo (17. März 2014)

Thermalright.


----------



## Horstinator90 (17. März 2014)

^^ ganz klar den thermalright


----------



## Softy (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Alles klar und welcher CPU kühler ist optisch besser ? ( Bilder im Anhang )




Keiner von beiden  --> Produktvergleich Zalman CNPS9900 MAX


----------



## Rosigatton (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Der (True Spirit) ist aber überall ausverkauft, ausser teuer bei ARLT.

Nimm einen von diesen : Prolimatech Lynx

Prolimatech Basic 65

Raijintek Themis


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. März 2014)

Ich glaub ich bleib einfach bei meinem T4  trotzdem danke, jetzt ist das Problem : Wir haben das Gehäuse von Kollegen in sein Case verbaut und der kühler hängt ein bisschen nach unten , kann man da irgendwas machen ohne dass es optisch auffält ?


----------



## Caduzzz (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Prolimatech Basic 68
Prolimatech Basic 81

zum Beispiel noch 

 edit: "Wir haben das Gehäuse von Kollegen in sein Case verbaut" häääh, wie? wie sehr hängt denn der Kühler, alles fest geschraubt?


----------



## Rosigatton (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Das Gehäuse vom Kollegen in sein Case gebaut  

Erklär mal bitte. Wieso hängt der Kühler ? 

Eventüll ein Foto ?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. März 2014)

Meinte natürlich mainboard ins Gehäuse  sorry nem alten Knacker passieren auch mal Fehler  ich schick die Bilder heut Abend , aber : Muss die WLP vom CPU kühler kriegen , habe aber keinen Alkohol zuhause , was wäre am besten :
Spülmittel oder , Backofenreiniger?


----------



## Softy (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Nimm einfach ein leicht feuchtes Tuch, damit bekommt man die WLP schon gut ab.


----------



## thekerub (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Geh einfach zur Apotheke und kauf ne Flasche Isopropanol. Bekommst du für 3€ hinterher geworfen. Bloß kein Wasser und am besten auch keine aggressiven Chemikalien wie Backofenreiniger oder dergleichen!


----------



## Rosigatton (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Einfach mit weichem Klopaper oder Küchentuch oder Brillenputztuch....

Kannst Du etwas warmföhnen, musst Du aber nicht.
Hauptsache, schön blank .


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. März 2014)

Ist weg danke  zur Karte :
Finde die Asus auch ganz gut, nur welche passt optisch mehr rein ? Ich glaub heut Mitternacht wird bestellt


----------



## Rosigatton (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Von der Optik kriegt man trotz Fenster nicht viel mit .

Höchstens bei solch einem Teilchen mit beleutetem Logo : Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. März 2014)

Auch nicht wenn 24 LEDs ala 2 M das ganze Case ausleuchtet ? IChill finde ich persönlich nicht soo gut , Asus und Gigabyte sieht beide Toll , nur welche optisch  toller


----------



## Softy (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ist zwar Geschmackssache, aber ich finde, dass der Gigabyte Windforce Kühler live ziemlich billig aussieht. Da würde ich eher die Asus nehmen.


----------



## Monsjo (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Was hast du gegen Inno3D? Die haben mit MSI die so ziemlich besten Kühler bei den nVdia-Karten.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen Inno3D? Die haben mit MSI die so ziemlich besten Kühler bei den nVdia-Karten.



Finde den kühler nicht so dolle


----------



## Monsjo (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Vom Aussehen? 
Aber er wäre zumindest beleuchtet, so sieht man zumindest was.


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. März 2014)

Die inno ist dafür A.....kalt und sieht mMn gut aus.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Kostet dafür aber auch mehr, aber das sollte so wie ich es verstanden habe gar nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. März 2014)

Ich werds mir anschauen . Beim Netzteil bin ich auch unschlüssig , braucht er bei so einem großen Case wirklich kabelmanagment  vielen vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## grenn-CB (17. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Da es ja edel und gut aussehen soll würde ich schon auf Kabelmanagement beim Netzteil setzen.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. März 2014)

Die Kabel kann man doch einfach nach hinten packen oder nicht ? Wäge gerade mal vor und Nachteile


----------



## Softy (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Kommt drauf an, wieviel Platz zwischen Mainboard-Tray und Gehäusewand für das Kabelmangment ist. Bei manchen Gehäusen ist das schon fummelig, wenn man alle Kabel hinter dem Mainboardtray verstecken will. Oder man legt sie einfach unten vorne in den Bereich des Festplattenkäfigs. Oder man nimmt ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagment


----------



## XyZaaH (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Oder man nimmt ein NZXT H440, das hat eine Netzteilabdeckung, und das Cablemanagement sieht dann einfach nur geil aus.


----------



## Monsjo (18. März 2014)

Aber man braucht ein externes Laufwerk.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. März 2014)

Sooo das Gehäuse IST da und ich bin begeistert  reicht der Platz oder sollte doch lieber eins mit CM her ?


----------



## Softy (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Das ging ja fix  

 Der Platz sollte schon reichen. Wenn Du ein Straight E9 450W nimmst, bleiben eh nur 1 oder 2 unbenutzte Kabelstränge übrig. Wobei ich ein Fan von modularen Netzteilen bin, daher würde ich trotzdem das E9 CM 480W nehmen.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. März 2014)

Eins mit CM wäre schon besser aber reichen würde auch eins ohne CM.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. März 2014)

Ich werd mal überlegen danke  was ist eigentlich dieser gelbe Anschluss beim Netzteil


----------



## Softy (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Der gelbe Stecker ist für die Stromversorgung der CPU und wird am Board angeschlossen (8pin EPS 12V)


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. März 2014)

Vielen vielen Dank  
Nochmal kurze Frage : hat einer schon shadowplay getestet ? Kann man einfach in 1080p@60'fps spiele aufnehmen ?
Zum Netzteil : bin unschlüssig , ich überlegs mir noch ob er wirklich kabelmanagment braucht 
MfG


----------



## Monsjo (18. März 2014)

1. Shadow Play hst eine gute Aufnahmequalität, für Videos reichen 30FPS.

2. Musst du wissen, allerdings sollte man mMn den kleinen Aufpreis zahlen.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. März 2014)

Zu shadowplay : nimmt das in 30 oder 60 Fps auf ? Wär ja ne coole Fraps alternative


----------



## Monsjo (18. März 2014)

Das kannst du einstellen.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. März 2014)

Ich hoffe die 780 GHz schafft das auf 1080p mit 60 Fps  ist sowas auch Spieleabhängig?leds und Board kommen vermutlich Donnerstag , SSD , Graka und NT müssen noch bestellt werden 
Gruß


----------



## grenn-CB (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Wie Monsjo gesagt hat kann man das einstellen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. März 2014)

Das mein ich nicht , ich meine ob zB Battlefield 4 beim aufzeichnen mehr Leistung als Black Ops 2 zieht   Thx


----------



## Monsjo (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Das weiß ich nicht, allerdings sollte man immer auf eine andere Festplatte aufnehmen, als auf der das Spiel läuft, sonst wird es schnell rucklig sonst zieht aufnehmen gar nicht mal mehr so viel Leistung.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. März 2014)

Durch ShadowPlay steigt die CPU Auslastung nur noch um maximal 10% als wenn nicht aufgenommen wird.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. März 2014)

Er hat 2 Festplatten ,und auf beiden sind spiele drauf , auf C ist zB Ghosts und der nvidia Treiber . Auf B ist battlefield . Ruckelt es denn wenn er  Ghosts spiele ? Monsjo hat ja gesagt dass das ruckeln könnte :/


----------



## Monsjo (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Nein, wenn auf einer Festplatte beides gleichzeitig gemacht wird kann es ruckeln, da hast du mich falsch verstanden.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. März 2014)

Also wenn er  bei dem Beispiel ghosts spiele und aufnehme kann es ruckeln ? Wäre mies irgendwie


----------



## grenn-CB (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Also ich würde dafür eine extra HDD nehmen, habe fürs aufnehmen zurzeit eine 7200.7 120GB drin, ab Samstag (wenn bis dahin die SSD und die HDD da sind) wird es aber meine jetzige 7200.14 sein da ich ihr andere Daten nicht mehr wirklich anvertraue mit den defekten Sektoren.

 @SonnyBlack
 Ja, zumindest wenn du es auf der gleichen HDD aufnimmst.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. März 2014)

Hab hier noch ne 160 Gb Hdd , soll ich da shadowplay drauf machen und wird das mit dem Treiber zusammen installiert ? Weil dann wollt ich den Treiber auf die Windows Platte und Shadowplay auf die 160 Gb Hdd packen .
Gruß


----------



## Monsjo (18. März 2014)

Beides ein bisschen klein für Aufnahmen, die sind ziemlich groß.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Beides ein bisschen klein für Aufnahmen, die sind ziemlich groß.



Wie viel nimmt so eine Aufnahme von 10 min denn weg ? Hmm ist kacke wollte einfach auf die Hdd , die spiele und shadowplay draufpacken aber wenns ruckelt ? Mhh :/


----------



## grenn-CB (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Also 160GB sollten erstmal ausreichen wenn man nicht zu viel aufnimmt und auch mal wieder was löscht, Shadowplay muss nicht auf diese HDD installiert werden da kann man den Speicherpfad einfach auswählen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. März 2014)

Also spiele und shadowplay auf selbe Festplatte ist nicht gut? Es werden dann 100% ruckler auftreten oder ?


----------



## grenn-CB (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Shadowplay kann mit dem Treiber zusammen auf der gleichen HDD sein (also auf der Windows HDD), aber man muss es einstellen das er die Aufnahmen auf einer der anderen HDDs speichert denn sonst kann es zu Rucklern kommen.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. März 2014)

Ich glaub ich mach die 160 Gb Hdd einfach dran und verschieb die Videos da drauf , danke   Bootet der pc eigentlich langsamer wenn 3 Festplatten an einem Rechner angeschlossen sind ? Und passt das wenn Black Ops 2 auf C: ist ( Windows platte ), shadowplay auch und ich einstelle dass die Aufnahmen auf D: gespeichert werden soll (160 Gb Hdd )

MfG


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Wer spielt schon Black Ops 2 ?  BF BC 2 ist viel besser ^^.

Nein der bootet gleich schnell . es zählt die Platte auf der Win ist  also für Win immmer SSD oder 7200.14 nehmen


----------



## Monsjo (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wer spielt schon Black Ops 2 ?  BF BC 2 ist viel besser ^^.


 
Lass die Leute doch spielen was sie wollen, sowas hat in der Kaufberatung nichts zu suchen. 

@TE Also ich will auf jeden Fall Bilder haben, wenn der PC fertig ist.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. März 2014)

Kriegt ihr natürlich  Ich weiß nicht ob ich die 160er brauche , hat keiner shadowplay und kann sagen ob die spiele wirklich ruckeln wenn Spiel und die Aufnahmen auf der selben Platte sind ?

Gruß


----------



## Monsjo (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Das kann man auch einfach erklären.  
Wenn eine Festplatte gleichzeitig was laden und speichern muss, kommt es zu Nachladerucklern.


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. März 2014)

Kann ein Freund von mir bestätigen


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. März 2014)

Da er spiele auf der Hdd (1 TB)UND SSD (240)hat , muss er wohl die 160 Gb Hdd für die Aufnahmen nutzen oder ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. März 2014)

Sollte man so machen. Die SSD würde ich mit Spielen vollpacken


----------



## grenn-CB (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Da er spiele auf der Hdd (1 TB)UND SSD (240)hat , muss er wohl die 160 Gb Hdd für die Aufnahmen nutzen oder ?



Ja kann man ruhig machen, kam mit meinen 120GB bisher auch gut aus, das mit den 1TB hat sich jetzt nur bei mir ergeben da die HDD sonst übrig bleiben würde.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. März 2014)

Die Hdd (160) ist etwas älter , hoffe wirklich dass die irgendwie den bootvorgang bzw Windows nicht langsamer macht


----------



## grenn-CB (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Nein macht sie nicht, du nutzt sie ja schließlich nicht für Windows.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. März 2014)

Green wie machst du dass den mit den Aufnahmen ?


----------



## grenn-CB (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Meinst du wie ich das Einstelle wo er die speichert oder geht es generell um die Aufnahmen?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. März 2014)

Genau . Packst du alle spiele auf die SSD und die Aufnahmen auf die Hdd oder wie  ?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

ja genau


----------



## grenn-CB (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Genau . Packst du alle spiele auf die SSD und die Aufnahmen auf die Hdd oder wie  ?



Jetzt habe ich zwar noch nicht die SSD, aber wenn ich die SSD habe werde ich einige auf die SSD packen, einige auf die größere HDD und die Aufnahmen auf der anderen separaten HDD, zurzeit habe ich alle Spiele auf einer 1TB HDD installiert und die Aufnahmen auf der 120GB HDD.


----------



## Softy (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

*



Anstehende Aufrüstungen:

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Crucial M500 240GB und eine weitere 7200.14 1TB


Da würde ich ja fast auf die Crucial M5*5*0 warten


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. März 2014)

Die M500 soll ja weiter vertrieben werden und die M550 soll teurer sein.


----------



## Softy (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ja, aber warum veralteten Kram kaufen. Die Preise werden sich denke ich bald auf dem Niveau der M500 einpendeln.


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Was soll die 550 denn besser können als ne 500?


----------



## Monsjo (18. März 2014)

Das wird wahrscheinlich in einem Verhältnis stehen wie die Samsung 840 zur Samsung 840 Pro, also sehe ich da kein Problem.


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. März 2014)

Der Unterschied liegt quasi nur im Speed  Also nix merkliches.


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Na dann ist doch super das die Crucial SSDs jetzt so günstig werden 

Ich hab meine vor 1 1/2 Monaten noch für 120 euro gekauft


----------



## Softy (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



Ph1l1pp1501 schrieb:


> Was soll die 550 denn besser können als ne 500?



Der Unterschied wird sicherlich nicht spürbar, aber ich würde eben zum aktuelleren Produkt greifen, sofern der Preis nicht deutlich höher ist.

Ansonsten guggst Du hier, die ersten Tests flattern gerade rein : https://www.google.de/#q=crucial+m550


----------



## grenn-CB (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



Softy schrieb:


> Da würde ich ja fast auf die Crucial M5*5*0 warten



Habe sie gestern morgen bestellt und damit nur 3-4 Stunden vorher bevor hier bei PCGH und bei Computerbase sie News rauskam das eine M550 rauskommt, aber geärgert habe ich mich bei den Preisen nicht, denn wenn die M500 nicht so billig gewesen wäre dann hätte ich sie auch nicht gekauft.
 Zudem soll ja die Crucial M500 weiter vorhanden bleiben, würde wie Monsjo es schon sagt vergleichen wie es Samsung macht.


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



Softy schrieb:


> Der Unterschied wird sicherlich nicht spürbar, aber ich würde eben zum aktuelleren Produkt greifen, sofern der Preis nicht deutlich höher ist.
> 
> Ansonsten guggst Du hier, die ersten Tests flattern gerade rein : https://www.google.de/#q=crucial+m550


 
Da muss Ich ja lesen, das kann Ich doch gar nicht


----------



## Softy (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



Ph1l1pp1501 schrieb:


> Da muss Ich ja lesen, das kann Ich doch gar nicht




deutsche Text to Speech Software FTW


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Da komm Ich mir ja wie son 90 Jähriger Oppa vor der zu blöd is nen PC zu bedienen


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. März 2014)

So Board etc bestellt jetzt fehlt Netzteil , Graka und SSD . Im Anhang ist ein Bild , schön ?


----------



## Monsjo (18. März 2014)

Kann man mMn so eintüten.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> So Board etc bestellt jetzt fehlt Netzteil , Graka und SSD . Im Anhang ist ein Bild , schön ?



Ja, das kannst du so kaufen.


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



Ist abgesegnet


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. März 2014)

Ich würde eher die Ichill nehmen, ist leiser, kühler und kostet nur 15ct mehr: http://geizhals.de/inno3d-ichill-geforce-gtx-780-herculez-x3-ultra-c78v-1sdn-l5hsx-a952154.html


----------



## Softy (18. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> So Board etc bestellt jetzt fehlt Netzteil ,  Graka und SSD . Im Anhang ist ein Bild , schön ?



Bisschen teuer  Bei mindfactory kostet der gleiche Spaß im Moment 590€.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Bisschen teuer  Bei mindfactory kostet der gleiche Spaß im Moment 590€.




Sicher dass du die GHz eingetütet hast ? Das war ja ein geizhals screen


----------



## Softy (19. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Äh, achso. Nein 

Ich kaufe nie werksseitig übertaktete Grafikkarten, lohnt sich nicht. Ich erledige das selbst


----------



## grenn-CB (19. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

@Softy
 Aber überwiegend sind ja die Karten schon etwas übertaktet, man sieht kaum welche mit dem normalen Takt, abgesehen von den Referenzdesigns.


----------



## Softy (19. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> @Softy
> Aber überwiegend sind ja die Karten schon etwas übertaktet, man sieht kaum welche mit dem normalen Takt, abgesehen von den Referenzdesigns.



Dann kaufe ich eben die günstigere Variante des gewünschten Modells  Besser so?


----------



## grenn-CB (19. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ja das schon, wenn denn der Kühler nicht schlecht ist wobei ich bei dir auch glaube das du den sowieso wechseln würdest.


----------



## Softy (19. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ich habe noch nie einen Grafikkartenkühler gewechselt  Ich muss mal wieder StefanStg besuchen und ein bisschen an seiner GTX 780 Ti üben  

Graka-OC wird imo sowieso überbewertet, ich merke da beim Spielen keinen Unterschied. Eine übertaktete Grafikkarte macht auch aus einer Dia-Show keinen flüssigen Gamingspaß, im fps-kritischen Bereich bringt das Übertakten der Grafikkarte gerade mal ein paar fps mehr.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (19. März 2014)

Sooo meine freunde , mainboard da , Bilder für euch sind natürlich da 

Edit: Reicht das E9 450 für das System ? Ne oder ?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. März 2014)

Nein das ist viel zu wenig  


Ne es reicht locker


----------



## 98romi (19. März 2014)

Welcher Kühler ist das auf dem 5. Foto??


----------



## grenn-CB (19. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ja das E9 450W reicht locker aus, der PC wird mit der übertakteten GTX 780 maximal 340W verbrauchen.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (19. März 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Welcher Kühler ist das auf dem 5. Foto??



Der T4 von cooler Master warum ?


----------



## HMangels91 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



98romi schrieb:


> Welcher Kühler ist das auf dem 5. Foto??


 
true spirit denke ich


----------



## 98romi (19. März 2014)

@SonnyBlack7:
Für die nächsten Monate plane ich auch, einen PC zu bauen, mit dem H87 HD3 und dazu bin ich momentan auf der Suche nach einem passenden Kühler.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (19. März 2014)

Klappt problemlos  

Nochmal kurz ne Frage , wo muss die SSD rein , wo die beiden Hdds ? Die SSD ist die Windows platte 

MfG


----------



## Softy (19. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ist im Prinzip egal. Der Ordnung halber würde ich die SSD in den "0"-Steckplatz machen und die HDD's dann in "1" und "2".


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (19. März 2014)

War das denn nicht so dass wenn man auf 3 Gb/s einsteckt dass es dann langsamer ist ?


----------



## Softy (19. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ja, schon. Aber das Board hat gar keine SATA 3Gbit/s Anschlüsse mehr


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Nicht wenn du nur Sata 3 hast


----------



## Softy (19. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Krasses Highend-Scheißteil eben


----------



## LastChaosTyp (19. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Kann auch nur wärmstens das Zalman Z11 Plus empfehlen. Sieht super aus und kostet nur 55€


----------



## Softy (19. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Kann auch nur wärmstens das Zalman Z11 Plus empfehlen. Sieht super aus und kostet nur 55€


 
 Bei Dir ist der Name Programm, was?  Er hat das Gehäuse doch schon längst.


----------



## Monsjo (19. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Kann auch nur wärmstens das Zalman Z11 Plus empfehlen. Sieht super aus und kostet nur 55€


 
Du bist ein bisschen spät.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. März 2014)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Kann auch nur wärmstens das Zalman Z11 Plus empfehlen. Sieht super aus und kostet nur 55


  Also ich nenn das Teil Plastikbomber  

@TE Schau dir mal das Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 an, wirklich Top Gehäuse

Edit: Welches Gehäuse ists denn geworden?


----------



## Monsjo (19. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Er hat schon ein Case, dass  war das erste gelieferte Teil.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Er hat schon ein Case, dass  war das erste gelieferte Teil.



Entschuldige, dass ich nicht die Zeit habe den Thread hier dauernd zu verfolgen


----------



## Monsjo (19. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Wie du liest dir den Thread nicht durch?

Es ist ein Stryker geworden.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (19. März 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Entschuldige, dass ich nicht die Zeit habe den Thread hier dauernd zu verfolgen



 Warst du schon wieder auf diesem komischen Server namens "Reallife" unterwegs oder was?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (19. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Krasses Highend-Scheißteil eben




Also kann ich die SATA Dinger einfach reinmachen wo ich will oO?


----------



## Monsjo (19. März 2014)

Ja, dass kannst du.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Wie du liest dir den Thread nicht durch?  Es ist ein Stryker geworden.



Das Stryker ist auch sehr nice. 

@Frozen Ja, da hab ich immer nen Top Ping


----------



## Softy (19. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Also kann ich die SATA Dinger einfach reinmachen wo ich will oO?


 
 Ja, weil es alle SATA 6GBit/s Ports sind.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (19. März 2014)

Ok auch geklärt  das einzige was richtig stört : mir kommt es so vor als wäre der Prozessorkuhler schief wenn man von außen guckt oO
Bild von der Seite : Total grade 
Bild von außen : Schief/ nach unten hängend 

Bilder im Anhang


----------



## Softy (19. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Dicke Dinger hängen meistens ein bisschen


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (19. März 2014)

Was kann man dagegen machen ? Das DINg sitzt aber abnormal fest


----------



## Softy (19. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ist wohl ne optische Täuschung, wenn ich das richtig sehe


----------



## keinnick (19. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Das müsste schon passen.  Zur Not miss doch mal die Abstände bis zum Deckel.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (19. März 2014)

Warum passen ? Ich meine dass das Ding irgendwie schief aussieht , kann doch nicht normal sein oder oO


----------



## grenn-CB (19. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Kann auch nur wärmstens das Zalman Z11 Plus empfehlen. Sieht super aus und kostet nur 55€



1. Er hat schon das Gehäuse
 2. Ist es Geschmackssache
 3. Es gibt bessere Gehäuse zu dem Preis, wie das BitFenix Shinobi bzw. Shadow oder das Corsair Carbide Series 200R oder auch das Sharkoon T9 oder T28 wenn es LED Lüfter sein sollen.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (19. März 2014)

Ja das Gehäuse IST schon längst da . Was mich verwirrt ist , warum der Kühler aus der einen Perspektive grade , aus der anderen ungerade aussieht . Ist das bei euren Kühlern auch so ?


----------



## Monsjo (19. März 2014)

Ich würde es auf Seitenfenster schieben. Bzw. auf die Lichtbrechung, guck mal ohne Seitenteil.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (19. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich würde es auf Seitenfenster schieben. Bzw. auf die Lichtbrechung, guck mal ohne Seitenteil.



Aber warum ist die denn so bzw wie kann man das verhindern ? Normal darf das net sein oder ? Ohne Seitenteil ist es etwas schiefer , ja :/


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (19. März 2014)

Edit : könnte man dass mit ner einfachen dünnen Schnur grade kriegen ?


----------



## grenn-CB (19. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ich kann es gerade gar nicht erkennen das er wirklich schief draufsitzt.


----------



## XyZaaH (19. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ist doch egal ob der schief draufsitzt, Hauptsache er Kühlt.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (19. März 2014)

Doch er sitzt bisschen schief , man kann den 0,5 cm nach oben drücken . Also am besten mit ner Schnur ? Sieht man sowas durchs Case ?


----------



## Softy (20. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Das kannst Du natürlich schon ausprobieren, eine dünne Angelschnur oder so dürfte man so gut wie nicht durchs Gehäuse sehen.


----------



## keinnick (20. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Warum passen ? Ich meine dass das Ding irgendwie schief aussieht , kann doch nicht normal sein oder oO



Mit "passen" war gemeint, dass er gerade drauf sitzt. 



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Doch er sitzt bisschen schief , man kann den 0,5 cm nach oben drücken . Also am besten mit ner Schnur ? Sieht man sowas durchs Case ?



 Kannst Du das Board auch bewegen also hat es evtl. Spiel zum MB-Tray?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (20. März 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Mit "passen" war gemeint, dass er gerade drauf sitzt.   Kannst Du das Board auch bewegen also hat es evtl. Spiel zum MB-Tray?




Das Ding sitzt bombenfest, nur geht auch 0.5 cm hoch wenn man leicht nach Oben drückt . Ich probiere es mit einer Angelschnur dann , danke 

Morgen kommen die LEDs , Bilder  ?


----------



## Softy (20. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Bilder sind hier immer gern gesehen


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (20. März 2014)

Kann man statt dem E9 480 das E9 450 nehmen ? Die farbigen Kabel das E9 480  passen meiner Meinung nach gar nicht rein 

MfG


----------



## FrozenEYZ (20. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Kann man statt dem E9 480 das E9 450 nehmen ? Die farbigen Kabel das E9 480  passen meiner Meinung nach gar nicht rein
> 
> MfG


 
Klar, hat dann halt nur kein Kabelmanagement. Musst du entscheiden,, was wichtiger ist


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (20. März 2014)

Er hat ja ein Big Tower , hoffe man kann da alle Kabel verlegen


----------



## HMangels91 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

schon heftig das dieser Thread schon 253 Beiträge hat


----------



## grenn-CB (20. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

@HMangels91
 Wir hatten auch schon mehr, da gab es Threads mit bis zu 400-500 Beiträgen.



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Er hat ja ein Big Tower , hoffe man kann da alle Kabel verlegen



 Wird gehen, aber es wird schwieriger als mit CM und auch nicht ganz so gut.


----------



## Softy (20. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> @HMangels91
> Wir hatten auch schon mehr, da gab es Threads mit bis zu 400-500 Beiträgen.



Ein Klassiker : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...nstellung/60207-die-rocky-horror-pc-show.html


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. März 2014)

Eine wahre Comedy-Show 

Wenn man da noch nicht dabei war, muss man manchmal kurz google fragen aber sonst


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (21. März 2014)

Soooooo meine freunde , die LEDs sind auch da 
Wird ja immer interessanter hier


----------



## Monsjo (21. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Wir schieben den Thread einfach zu den Tagebüchern.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (21. März 2014)

Hab ich auch schon überlegt aber hab wieder fragen 
Was ist das für'n Anschluss ? Ich Blicks nicht


----------



## grenn-CB (21. März 2014)

Von wo kommt das Kabel denn genau?
Kann es so gerade auch nicht sagen.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (21. März 2014)

Es ist das Ende von den LEDs .


----------



## Monsjo (21. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Also die LEDs haben nur an einer Seite Stromanschlüsse. Oder was meinst du?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (21. März 2014)

Also am Anfang ist der normale Anschluss , und am Ende ist halt dieses obengenannten Kabel , was bringt das ?


----------



## Softy (21. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Vielleicht, um eine weitere LED-Kette anzuschließen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Vielleicht, um eine weitere LED-Kette anzuschließen



Könnte sein ;l


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (21. März 2014)

Ok danke euch ich guck nach wenn ich zuhause bin  

Zur Grafikkarte ? Welche passt optisch mehr rein ? 
Beachtet bei der Gigabyte , dass das "GHz Edition " Logo an der Seite richtig rum ist , auf dem Bild wird es falsch angezeigt


----------



## Monsjo (21. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ich bin für die ASUS.


----------



## Softy (21. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Öhm, frag doch einfach mal  Deinen Sohn, welche ihm besser gefällt


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. März 2014)

Ich bin für de Gigabyte


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (21. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Öhm, frag doch einfach mal  Deinen Sohn, welche ihm besser gefällt




Der ist grad in der Skifreizeit , das ganze weiß er nicht so richtig


----------



## Monsjo (21. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Der ist grad in der Skifreizeit , das ganze weiß er nicht so richtig


 
Achso, dann trotzdem die ASUS.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Achso, dann trotzdem die ASUS.



Trotzdem die Gigabyte.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (21. März 2014)

Ganz klar Asus. Zieht man zwar nicht, aber vor allem die Vorderseite der Gigabyte sieht mMn absolut billig aus


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Trotzdem die Gigabyte.


 
Nope, Asus. Die Gigabyte ist laut


----------



## HMangels91 (21. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ich hätte auch gern so einen Vater gehabt der mir nen HighEnd PC schenkt


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (21. März 2014)

HMangels91 schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch gern so einen Vater gehabt der mir nen HighEnd PC schenkt




Ist ja nix besonderes , lieber damit glücklich sein was man hat :daumen; hab schon überlegt meinen pc ihn zu geben und ich behalte seinen neuen dann 
Spaß beiseite , gibt es ein Netzteil mit weißen Kabeln ( also weißen Grafikkarten Steckern, bei BQ sind die ja blau) Budget :80€& es soll technisch mit dem E9 500 mithalten können 
MfG


----------



## Monsjo (21. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Gibt es nicht.


----------



## Softy (21. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Aber es gäbe weiß gesleevte Verlängerungen, z.B. 

BitFenix Alchemy 24-Pin ATX Verlängerung 30cm, sleeved weiß/weiß (BFA-MSC-24ATX30WW-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix Alchemy 8-Pin EPS12V Verlängerung 45cm, sleeved weiß/weiß (BFA-MSC-8EPS45WW-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix Alchemy 8-Pin PCIe Verlängerung 45cm, sleeved weiß/weiß (BFA-MSC-8PEG45WW-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (21. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Aber es gäbe weiß gesleevte Verlängerungen, z.B.  BitFenix Alchemy 24-Pin ATX Verlängerung 30cm, sleeved weiß/weiß (BFA-MSC-24ATX30WW-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland BitFenix Alchemy 8-Pin EPS12V Verlängerung 45cm, sleeved weiß/weiß (BFA-MSC-8EPS45WW-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland BitFenix Alchemy 8-Pin PCIe Verlängerung 45cm, sleeved weiß/weiß (BFA-MSC-8PEG45WW-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Um die einzusetzen braucht man aber ein modulares Netzteil oder ?


----------



## XyZaaH (21. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Nein, es sind Verlängerungen.


----------



## Monsjo (21. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Nein, es sind Verlängerungen.


 
Ich weiß nicht ob das dann gut aussieht, fürs Aussehen wäre ein modulares Netzteil besseres-


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (21. März 2014)

Kann man denn beim E9 480 die mainboard und die CPU Stecker entfernen ?


----------



## Monsjo (21. März 2014)

Dafür bräuchtest du ein vollmodulares Netzteil und da kenne ich keine guten.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (21. März 2014)

Also gehts beim E9 480 nicht ?


----------



## Monsjo (21. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Du kannst halt die Verlängerungen an die Netzteilstecker stecken.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (21. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Du kannst halt die Verlängerungen an die Netzteilstecker stecken.




Das mainboardkabel ist fest , Grafikkarte und CPU sind Modular, kann man auch nicht die Kabel mit den Bitfenix Verlängerungen Komplett ersetzen ?


----------



## Monsjo (21. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Dazu bräuchtest ein vollmodulares Netzteil.


----------



## Softy (21. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Du kannst die Verlängerungen eh nicht direkt ans Netzteil anschließen, nur an die vorhandenen Kabel. Ob Du also ein voll-, teil- oder nicht modulares Netzteil hast, ist völlig wumpe


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (21. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst die Verlängerungen eh nicht direkt ans Netzteil anschließen, nur an die vorhandenen Kabel. Ob Du also ein voll-, teil- oder nicht modulares Netzteil hast, ist völlig wumpe



Das ist ja voll langweilig   aber am Netzteil ist doch ein 8 Pin für Grafikkarte und die Verlängerung hat doch auch nen 8 Pin ? ******** -,-


----------



## Softy (21. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ja, aber die Stecker zur Grafikkarte sind genormt, die zum Netzteil nicht. Wenn Du also die Verlängerung direkt ans Netzteil steckst, und wenn es zufällig mechanisch passt... dann...

macht

es
 *

BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄMMMMMM!!!!*


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (21. März 2014)

Ok danke danke danke  ich lass es dann lieber , das ganze kann ich doch dann ganz einfach an das E9 500 anschließen oder ? Hoffe ich kriege die Kabel gedeckt


----------



## Monsjo (21. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Warum jetzt das E9 500W?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (21. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Warum jetzt das E9 500W?




Beim E9 stören mich die farbigen modularen Kabel


----------



## Softy (21. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Nimm doch das Straight E0 450W, reicht auch völlig aus.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (21. März 2014)

Irgendwie hab ich beim 500er ein besseres bauchgefühl 
Kurze Frage Auch zu den sleeve kabeln:
Meint ihr weiße Kabel würden hier besser aussehen als die Be Quiet  Standard Kabel ?


----------



## Monsjo (21. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Das 450 reicht völlig aus. 
Und mMn sehen weiße Kabel ziemlich hässlich aus.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (21. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Das 450 reicht völlig aus. Und mMn sehen weiße Kabel ziemlich hässlich aus.



Und schwarze ?


----------



## Monsjo (21. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Das passt, aber das E9 450W hat schwarze Kabel, also musst du nichts dazu kaufen.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (21. März 2014)

Aber die sind doch mit einer Schutzdingens umsehen oder nicht ? Weil die gesleevten Kabel sind ja nur schwarz, die von Be Quiet haben noch nen Mantel drum


----------



## Monsjo (21. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Willst du uns jetzt sagen, dass das ein Problem ist?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (21. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Willst du uns jetzt sagen, dass das ein Problem ist?




Nein , ich will wissen ob es besser aussehen würde ohne diesen Mantel


----------



## Monsjo (21. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Spar dir erstmal das Geld, dein Sohn wird so eine Kleinigkeit wohl kaum bemerken, während er seinen Vater umarmt.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (21. März 2014)

Hab ein altes Dell netzteil, die könnte ich gegen die Verlängerungkabel tauschen , falls es besser aussieht


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. März 2014)

Ode hasst da der Vater die NVidia Karte genommen hat und nicht die von AMD


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (21. März 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ode hasst da der Vater die NVidia Karte genommen hat und nicht die von AMD


Nein ich weiß schon was der mag , er war immer auf der grünen Seite  Netzteil steht fest , Grafikkarte auch nur die ob die Sleeve Kabel besser aussehen wird , weiß ich leider net


----------



## Monsjo (21. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Lass es erstmal so, später kannste dann immer noch umbauen.


----------



## Fafafin (22. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Lass es erstmal so, später kannste dann immer noch umbauen.



So eine gemeinsame Vater/Sohn-Bastelei ist doch etwas Feines!


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. März 2014)

Genau


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (22. März 2014)

So erstmal An alle ein herzliches Dankeschön  Zum Netzteil , ich wollte das E9 500 aus diesem Grund nehmen : Die Gtx 780@Referenz kann bis max 250 Watt aufnehmen, mit dem Prozessor und mit LEDs , 3 Festplatten ,MB etc wären das um die 100 Watt . + Overcloking der Gpu wären wir bei max 390 Watt   Aber : Die Gigabyte GHz kann dank 116% powetTarget bis 290 Watt aufnehmen , bei Overclocking wäre das E9 450 am Ende , das E9 500 hätte immerhin paar watt freiraum . Wegen 10€ wollte ich jetzt nicht Geiern..oder ?  Und sagen wir mal ich kauf die Verlängerungen irgendwann , meint ihr ich kann CPU, MB und Grafikkartenkabel hinter dem Case verstecken?   Danke danke danke    Achja : Sagwn wir mal seine Noten werden schlechter , wo gibt es nen guten Baseballschläger zu kaufen ?


----------



## Monsjo (22. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Also die Kabel sollten in diesem Case gut verstecken können. 
Zu deiner Stromrechnung kann ich nichts sagen, da muss einer mit mehr Netzteilahnung antworten. 

Zum Schläger: http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_ss...eywords=baseballschläger&sprefix=base,aps,203


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. März 2014)

Das e9 mit 450W hat auch noch Spielraum.


----------



## grenn-CB (22. März 2014)

Der PC sollte mit der GTX 780 nicht mehr als 310W brauchen.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (22. März 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Der PC sollte mit der GTX 780 nicht mehr als 310W brauchen.




Aber die Karte hat ja ne TDP von 290 W , und die CPU eine von 80, unter Prime würd das ganze mit Overcloking   Abschmieren  ist das E9 500 denn viel zu viel ?


----------



## grenn-CB (22. März 2014)

In dem Testsystem von Computerbase ist ein Core i7 4770K drin mit 4,4GHz drin und das System braucht mit der GTX 780 ca. 310W.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. März 2014)

450W wären ausreichend aber naja.


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. März 2014)

Und das ganze an der Steckdose, also muss man die Effizens mit einrechnen, um die Last auf der 12V-Seite rauszubekommen.

Die 450W reichen locker aus.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (22. März 2014)

Gäbe es denn Nachteile wenn ich eine Stufe höher greifen würde (also E9 500)?


----------



## Monsjo (22. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Es verbraucht mehr Strom und ist lauter.


----------



## Legacyy (22. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Die TDP hat nichts mitm Verbrauch zu tun, das ist lediglich die thermische Verlustleistung.

Ne 780 braucht unter Last lediglich 200W.
Die CPU 70W.
Und der anderen Kleinkram ~50W.

Da reichen 450W locker aus.

Außerdem hat das 500W Modell gerade mal 24W mehr auf den 12V Schienen. (432W zu 456W)


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Es verbraucht mehr Strom und ist lauter.



Aber wirklich dolle wird man das nicht merken  hätte er z.B 600W genommem wäre es spürbar.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Soweit ich weiss, sind das E9 500 Watt und das E9 CM 480 Watt technisch identisch, bis auf das modulare.

Würde also ganz klar zum E9 CM 480 Watt raten.
Die Leistung reicht dicke, selbst für einen stark übertakteten i7 4960X und eine R9 290X im Übermodus.


----------



## Monsjo (22. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Aber wirklich dolle wird man das nicht merken  hätte er z.B 600W genommem wäre es spürbar.


 
Und? Warum einen kleinen Nachteil in Kauf nehmen, wenn man es nicht braucht?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. März 2014)

Hat er das Netzteil noch nicht gekauft ?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (22. März 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, sind das E9 500 Watt und das E9 CM 480 Watt technisch identisch, bis auf das modulare.  Würde also ganz klar zum E9 CM 480 Watt raten. Die Leistung reicht dicke, selbst für einen stark übertakteten i7 4960X und eine R9 290X im Übermodus.



CM braucht er nicht , also das E9 480 schließ ich damit dann aus  Eine 780 Classified verbraucht laut Hardwareluxx mit nem 3960 460 Watt , da ich nen kleineren prozzi hab würde ich das ganze bei mir auf 380 Watt tippen , dann kommt ja aber der Rest dazu . Hmm ich weiß nicht :/


----------



## Monsjo (22. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Das passt. Wird dir jeder mit Ahnung sagen.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (22. März 2014)

Hab mal Thres und Alki gefragt , Thres meinte dass das E9 450 ausreicht , Alkis Antwort seht ihr im Anhang ( zudem meinte er dass das P10 eine Klasse besser wäre aber soviel kohle hab ich momentan leider nicht :/)

Gruß 
P.S Immer noch am überdenken


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. März 2014)

Hätte die 450W genommen da alles immer weniger Strom nimmt.


----------



## Softy (22. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Hab mal Thres und Alki gefragt , Thres meinte  dass das E9 450 ausreicht , Alkis Antwort seht ihr im Anhang ( zudem  meinte er dass das P10 eine Klasse besser wäre aber soviel kohle hab ich  momentan leider nicht :/)
> 
> Gruß
> P.S Immer noch am überdenken



Verschleiß über die Jahre? Das ist ziemlicher Blödsinn.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (22. März 2014)

Sooo meine freunde ich bin's nach paar stunden wieder , hoffe erstmal dass sich Alki und Stefan melden, aber so lange ne Frage :
Ich könnte die schwarzen sleeves bekommen für paar alte Sachen die ich eh nicht brauche , nur :
Würde das besser als die normalen Be Quiet Kabel aussehen ? Nicht dass das hinterher ein Griff ins Klo wird 
MfG


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Gäbe es denn Nachteile wenn ich eine Stufe höher greifen würde (also E9 500)?


Ja, du gibst mehr Geld aus, für etwas, was dir wenig bis gar nichts nutzt.
Bei Netzteilen gilt: Alles, was vom Netzteil ungenutzt ist, ist verschwendet, das bringt dir schlicht nichts...

Daher würde ich das Netzteil immer so kaufen, dass es bei Furmark + Prime möglichst gut ausgelastet ist. So 75-90%, wenn nicht übertaktet werden soll.
Unter normaler Spielelast wäre das dann 'nen bisserl weniger, so dass du dann mehr als genug Spielraum hättest...

Allerdings: Unter 450W zu gehen, lohnt nicht immer, da du hier z.T. einige Nachteile bekommst. Beim E9 bekommst du eine +12V Rail weniger, was bei High End Grafikkarten etwas eng werden könnte. 
Ansonsten ist das aber für alles, was nur einen Grafikchip und eine CPU hat, völlig ausreichend. Sofern nicht übertaktet werden soll.

Die Leistungsaufnahme bei OC ist dahingegen unberechenbar, siehe hier. Da prügeln sie das System von 154W unter Last bei 2,8GHz auf satte 277W bei 4GHz (und +0,25V CPU und +0,2V Vtt), ohne Spannungserhöhung steigt die Leistungsaufnahme relativ leicht an (sogar weniger als man erwarten würde, irgendwie. 154/2,8*3,4 = 187W)


SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Hab mal Thres und Alki gefragt , Thres meinte dass das E9 450 ausreicht , Alkis Antwort seht ihr im Anhang ( zudem meinte er dass das P10 eine Klasse besser wäre aber soviel kohle hab ich momentan leider nicht :/)


 Verstehe nicht...

Weil dass Netzteil ist das gleiche, die Komponenten unterscheiden sich nicht großartig, daher würde ich nicht sagen wollen, dass dem so ist.

Würd eher sagen, dass es keinerlei Unterschiede macht, welches der beiden du dir nun nimmst, beide dürften etwa gleich lang halten. Wie es beim 700W ausschaut, keine Ahnung. WÜrd aber auch nicht davon ausgehen wollen, dass du dadurch irgendeinen größeren Vorteil hättest...


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (22. März 2014)

Die Frage ist : Lohnt es sich beim Netzteil zu geizen?

2. Die Frage zu den sleeves besteht immer noch 
Gruß


----------



## Softy (22. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist : Lohnt es sich beim Netzteil zu geizen?


 
Nein, tut es natürlich nicht, das Netzteil ist die wichtigste Komponente im Rechner. Wenn Du das Beste kaufen willst, nimmst Du ein Dark Power Pro P10. Aber ein Straight E9 ist schon auch sehr gut und imo ausreichend.


----------



## Monsjo (22. März 2014)

Nennt man es geizen, wenn es trotz niedrigerem Preis das bessere Produkt für deine Bedürfnisse ist?


----------



## Laudian (22. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist : Lohnt es sich beim Netzteil zu geizen?


 
Nein, da lohnt es sich am allerwenigsten. Aber die 500 Watt Version ist ja nicht besser, sondern einfach nur größer.
Und die 450 Watt sind schon *sehr* großzügig dimensioniert für Setup mit nur einer GPU. Wie hier schon angesprochen wurde reichen die 450 Watt schon _fast_ für eine zweite Grafikkarte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist : Lohnt es sich beim Netzteil zu geizen?


 Es hängt davon ab, was du meinst.

Ein höherwertiges Netzteil zu kaufen (in diesem Falle P10 statt E9) ist eigentlich nie verkehrt.
Ein höherwattiges Netzteil zu kaufen ist in den meisten Fällen einfach bullshit. Das bringt einfach mal rein gar nix, außer dass du 'nen paar Euronen ärmer bist und z.T. (bei be quiet Produkten) einen lauteren Lüfter bekommst...


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (22. März 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es hängt davon ab, was du meinst.  Ein höherwertiges Netzteil zu kaufen (in diesem Falle P10 statt E9) ist ganz sicher nicht verkehrt. Ein höherwattiges Netzteil zu kaufen ist in den meisten Fällen einfach bullshit. Das bringt einfach mal rein gar nix, außer dass du 'nen paar Euronen ärmer bist und z.T. (bei be quiet Produkten) einen lauteren Lüfter bekommst...



Gehen wir mal die Szenarien mal durch , Hardwareluxx hat bei der 780 Classified alles rausgeholt was geht und damit kamen sie auf 460 Watt . Im System war ein 3960x auf 4.2 GHz übertaktet . 
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...force-gtx-780-classified-im-test.html?start=5

Sagen wir meine CPU zieht 100 Watt und deren CPU 160 Watt dann müsste mein System auf 400 Watt kommen , dazu kommen ja Hdds  , LEDs und 5 Lüfter , meint ihr nicht das wird knapp ?


----------



## Monsjo (22. März 2014)

Wie soll eine nicht übertaktbare CPU mehr als die angebene TDP verbrauchen?


----------



## Teutonnen (22. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

ne HDD zieht 10W, ein Lüfter 2W und LEDs sind irgendwo im vernachlässigbaren Bereich.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (22. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Wie soll eine nicht übertaktbare CPU mehr als die angebene TDP verbrauchen?




Der 4570 geht mit dem Turbo auf 3.7 GHz


----------



## Monsjo (22. März 2014)

Das ist in der TDP mit drin und selbst wenn nicht, mehr Watt verbraucht eigentlich nur eine Spannungserhöhungm


----------



## Teutonnen (22. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

der Takt ist beinahe egal (ganz wenig macht's schon aus), viel wichtiger ist die Kernspannung und die kannst du problemlos auf ~1.05V absenken, dann zieht der keine 60 Watt mehr.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/324036-i5-4570-uebertaktbar.html
Bild aus dem Thread:
http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products/xl/186901/5/gigabyte_b85mhd3.jpg


Dann fixierst du einfach alle CPU-Spannungen und setzt Vcore auf 1.05V fest (bei so tiefen Spannungen mag ich Offset nicht, da der auch die Idle-Spannungen betrifft). Wenn's unter Last dann abstürzt, gib der CPU 1.075V und gut ist. Dann hast du mehr Leistung, die CPU verbraucht noch WENIGER (Mainboards geben meist 1.25-1.3V) und sie bleibt sogar kühler.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (22. März 2014)

Der 4570 soll bei 3.8 GHz 93 Watt ziehen (ht4u.net) , naja da sind wir ja schon fast bei 100

Gott bin ich überfordert


----------



## Monsjo (22. März 2014)

Dann undervolte ihn halt und schon verbrauchst du weniger.


----------



## Teutonnen (22. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Der 4570 soll bei 3.8 GHz 93 Watt ziehen (ht4u.net) , naja da sind wir ja schon fast bei 100
> 
> Gott bin ich überfordert


 

Haben die Idioten wieder mit automatischer Spannungsregelung getestet? 
Scheint jedenfalls so.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (22. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Haben die Idioten wieder mit automatischer Spannungsregelung getestet?  Scheint jedenfalls so.




Kann das Ding denn die 3.8 MHz mit runtergereglter Spannung halten ? Und : Theoretisch müsste ich mit OC auf ca 410 Watt kommen , aber wie viel muss man wegen des Wirkungsgraddes abziehen ?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (22. März 2014)

Edit :
Kurz mal das Netzteil beiseite gestellt :

Findet ihr bei der Konfiguration würden schwarz /weiße  gesleevte Kabel oder die original Kabel von BE QUIET besser aussehen ?


----------



## Teutonnen (22. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Kann das Ding denn die 3.8 MHz mit runtergereglter Spannung halten?


Hängt von der CPU ab (manche gehen besser, manche schlechter) aber grundsätzlich ja. für 3.8 GHz bewegst du dich in der Regel im Bereich 1.0-1.1V. Die Mainboards geben immer viel zu viel Spannung, damit jede noch so schlechte CPU läuft - stell dir mal vor, wenn z.B. Asus entscheidet, dass sie auf einmal "realistische" Spannungen geben - und Intel mal eine schlechte Charge produziert, die auf diesem Mainboard hundertfach abstürzt 

Meiner läuft z.B. mit 4.2GHz bei 1.2V (das Mainboard gab 1.25V für die "normalen" 3.4GHz und etwas über 1.3V für die 3.8GHz Turbo).




SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Theoretisch müsste ich mit OC  auf ca 410 Watt kommen , aber wie viel muss man wegen des  Wirkungsgraddes abziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kommt drauf an, ob die Tabelle effizienzbereinigt ist. Falls ja, musst du da gar nichts abziehen. Falls nein -> kannst du grob geschätzt mit 0.9 multiplizieren. Ein 450W-Netzteil liefert die 450W aber an den PC, die Effizienz sagt nur aus, wie viel das Netzteil VON DER STECKDOSE braucht, um diese 450W AN DEN PC zu liefern.





SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Findet ihr bei der Konfiguration würden  schwarz /weiße  gesleevte Kabel oder die original Kabel von BE QUIET  besser aussehen ?



Ich finde einen funktionierenden, gut  zusammengestellten PC an sich "schön", die Ästhetik überlasse ich  denen, die sich darum scheren.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. März 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Kann das Ding denn die 3.8 MHz mit runtergereglter Spannung halten ? Und : Theoretisch müsste ich mit OC auf ca 410 Watt kommen , aber wie viel muss man wegen des Wirkungsgraddes abziehen ?



Also 3.8 Mhz ? Hallo Intel hat schon den Pentium auf 100 Mhz beschleunigt


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Na dann werde ich mal wie üblich den Spam ausblenden und kurz das Statement von Enermax hier zitieren was mich dazubewegt hat diesen "Schwachsinn" zu schreiben:



			
				Enermax schrieb:
			
		

> Electrolytic capacitor aging. When used heavily or over an extended  period of time (1+ years) a PSU will slowly lose some of its initial  wattage capacity. We recommend you add 20% if you plan to keep your PSU  for more than 1 year, or 25-30% for 24/7 usage and 1+ years.



Klar sind 30% in einem Jahr völlig übertrieben (wohl mit dem Ziel stärkere NTs zu verkaufen) aber den Effekt vollständig vom Tisch zu kehren halte ich doch für äußerst kurzsichtig. Zumindest bei meinem alten Liberty konnte ich den Effekt auch beobachten da es etwa ein Jahr lang die GTX580 gepackt hatte und irgendwann dann doch meinte gelegentlich abschalten zu müssen (ohne dass am System irgendwas verändert wurde).

Die Diskussion gabs hier vor einigen Jahren schonmal:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...erlieren-netzteile-mit-der-zeit-leistung.html


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ich finde es ja eher erschreckend dass nach 35 Seiten immer noch kein Ende in Sicht ist.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (23. März 2014)

Ist fast alles geklärt , aber hier gibt es ja verschiedene Meinungen , Alki sagt das er das E9 500, Stefan das 450 bevorzugen würde . Daher bin ich noch am überlegen 
Gruß


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Das E9 mit 500 Watt lohnt nicht da es nur ein paar Watt mehr leistet als das 450er Modell.
Es gibt eigentlich nur zwei Modelle vom E9 die sinnvoll sind:
1. Das 450er Modell da es 4 Rails hat während das 400er Modell nur 3 Rails besitzt.
2. Das CM480 da es Km bietet und exakt die gleiche Leistung hat wie das 500er Modell.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Nur um das mal klarzustellen: Ich hab nicht gesagt "Nimm das 500er!" ich habe gesagt dass ich persönlich eher das 500er als das 450er nehmen würde bei der Hardware um mein Gewissen ruhig zu stellen - das ist ein Unterschied (natürlich reicht das 450er prinzipiell auch).
Ich bin ja auch eher einer der in dem Falle (wenns mein PC wäre) ein P10 550 eingebaut hätte


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur um das mal klarzustellen: Ich hab nicht gesagt "Nimm das 500er!" ich habe gesagt dass ich persönlich eher das 500er als das 450er nehmen würde bei der Hardware um mein Gewissen ruhig zu stellen - das ist ein Unterschied (natürlich reicht das 450er prinzipiell auch).
> Ich bin ja auch eher einer der in dem Falle (wenns mein PC wäre) ein P10 550 eingebaut hätte


 
Und ich will erklären dass das 500er sinnlos ist da der Leistungsunterschied zum 450er eben keine 50 Watt sind sondern deutlich weniger.
Wenn also das 450er nicht mehr reicht wird auch das 500er nicht reichen.
Ergo kann man sich den Aufpreis zum 500er sparen oder man legt noch ein paar Euros mehr drauf und nimmt das CM480.

Beim E9 500er sind ja nicht andere Komponenten verbaut als beim 450er. Einzig die OCP ist etwas höher angesetzt.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (23. März 2014)

Ich muss gucken ,  lese mir nochmal alles durch wenn ich zuhause bin 

Kurz zu den Kabeln da ich noch nie sleeve Kabel gesehen hab bzw in der Hand hatte .  Sehen diese edler aus als die gewöhnlichen Be Quiet Kabel ?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. März 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Ich muss gucken ,  lese mir nochmal alles durch wenn ich zuhause bin
> 
> Kurz zu den Kabeln da ich noch nie sleeve Kabel gesehen hab bzw in der Hand hatte .  Sehen diese edler aus als die gewöhnlichen Be Quiet Kabel ?



Man wer guck sich die Kabel an. Je mehr man kombieniert desto mehr kan kaputt gehen.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (23. März 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Je mehr man kombieniert desto mehr kan kaputt gehen.



Was meinste damit ?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. März 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Was meinste damit ?



Je mehr du mit Kabeln Leds rum fummelst desto mehr kann kaputt gehen


----------



## Softy (23. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Na dann werde ich mal wie üblich den Spam ausblenden und kurz das Statement von Enermax hier zitieren was mich dazubewegt hat diesen "Schwachsinn" zu schreiben:



Mal abgesehen davon, dass Du (mal wieder) on-Topic Posts gelöscht hast (), bleibe ich dabei, dass es völliger Schwachsinn ist. 

Oder glaubst Du, dass Stefan Payne, wenn der TE in 4 oder 5 Jahren einen Thread aufmacht "Straight Power E9 450W behalten oder gegen Straight Power E12 450W 90+ Titanium Ultra tauschen?" schreiben würde: Hättest Du damals das Straight E9 500 gekauft, könntest Du es weiter verwenden, aber die Kondensatoren beim Straight E9 450 sind mittlerweile so gealtert, dass Du das Netzteil sofort im Klo versenken solltest"  Nicht im Ernst, oder?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (23. März 2014)

Hab jetzt mal paar Tests verglichen :
Eine Seite kommt mit einem 3770k@4.7 GHz und einer Gigabyte 780 GHz @ Oc auf 430 Watt 
Hardwareluxx kommt mit einem 3960x@4.2 GHz und einer Evga 780 Classified @ Oc auf 460 Watt 

Die Frage : Wie viel Watt ziehen die oben genannten Prozessoren mehr als mein i5 4570@3.7 GHz ohne VCore Erhöhung ?


----------



## Monsjo (23. März 2014)

Höchstens die angebene TDP.


----------



## Softy (23. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal paar Tests verglichen :
> Eine Seite kommt mit einem 3770k@4.7 GHz und einer Gigabyte 780 GHz @ Oc auf 430 Watt
> Hardwareluxx kommt mit einem 3960x@4.2 GHz und einer Evga 780 Classified @ Oc auf 460 Watt
> 
> Die Frage : Wie viel Watt ziehen die oben genannten Prozessoren mehr als mein i5 4570@3.7 GHz ohne VCore Erhöhung ?



Keine Sorge, der i5-4570 zieht deutlich weniger aus der Dose als die o.g. CPU's. Der Rechner wird unter Last nicht mehr als 350 Watt ziehen, eher Richtung 300 Watt.

Also mit einem nicht gealtertem Netzteil, versteht sich


----------



## Teutonnen (23. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

wenn du den 4570 auf 3.7 laufen lässt, kannst du die Vcore sogar senken (Dafür brauchen die in der Regel 1.0-1.1V) und dann bist du eventuell sogar unter der TDP^^



Softy schrieb:


> Also mit einem nicht gealtertem Netzteil, versteht sich


Egal, das betrifft nur den Stromhunger an der Steckdose, der PC wird durch ein ineffizientes Netzteil nicht "hungriger".


----------



## Softy (23. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Egal, das betrifft nur den Stromhunger an der Steckdose, der PC wird durch ein ineffizientes Netzteil nicht "hungriger".



Ich meinte ja auch den Stromverbrauch an der Steckdose. Aber das ist ja schon wieder OT, kann also gelöscht werden


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



Softy schrieb:


> Oder glaubst Du, dass Stefan Payne, wenn der TE in 4 oder 5 Jahren einen Thread aufmacht


 
Nein, das glaube ich nicht. Das stand aber auch niemals zu Debatte sondern schlicht ob NTs einem Verschleiß unterliegen oder nicht. Dem ist nunmal so, da kannste dich drehen und wenden wie du willst.

Stefan würde ich da gerne rauslassen - er ist offenbar der einzige Stammuser hier der es schafft, auch ohne irgendwelche Anschuldigungen, unterschwelligen Sticheleien, sinnlosen (1600W-) Übertreibungen und ähnliches Verhalten einfach sachliche Posts zu schreiben.

Entschuldige wenn ich dich da enttäuschen muss aber ich brauche weder weiter auf solche unsachlichen Posts einzugehen noch muss ich meine geschilderte Meinung bis aufs Messer verteidigen, ich habe ausreichend Quellen genannt. Ich vertraue da dem TE voll und ganz dass er sich seine Meinung über den ganzen Thread selbst bilden kann und eine Entscheidung selbst trifft, wie auch immer die aussehen mag.


----------



## Softy (23. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nein, das glaube ich nicht.



Das ist schon mal ein Anfang.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das stand aber  auch niemals zu Debatte sondern schlicht ob NTs einem Verschleiß  unterliegen oder nicht. Dem ist nunmal so, da kannste dich drehen und  wenden wie du willst.



Ähh, nein. Die Frage war, ob das Straight E9 500W sinnvoller ist / länger hält als die 450W Variante. Und das ist es nicht, da kannst Du Dich noch so sehr mit dem Verschleiß-Gequatsche rausreden. (siehe Posts # 352ff.)



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ohne irgendwelche Anschuldigungen,  unterschwelligen Sticheleien, sinnlosen (1600W-) Übertreibungen und  ähnliches Verhalten



Du weißt genau, dass ich nicht den 1600W-Post meine. Und (berechtigte) Anschuldigungen einfach zu löschen, ist jetzt nicht die reifeste Art der Problemlösung 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Entschuldige wenn ich dich da enttäuschen muss aber ich brauche weder  weiter auf solche unsachlichen Posts einzugehen



Keine Sorge, ich bin nicht enttäuscht, Du hast ja ausführlich auf die "unterschwelligen Sticheleien" geantwortet.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> noch muss ich meine  geschilderte Meinung bis aufs Messer verteidigen, ich habe ausreichend  Quellen genannt



...die völlig irrelevant sind (s.o.)


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (23. März 2014)

Jungs bisschen ruhiger , nicht dass ihr jetzt wegen mir stress im Forum kriegt , also liebt euch wieder  zudem ;Hab nen thread rausgekramt wo PCGH Marco die Statements der Hersteller auflistet , kann einer was damit anfangen ?


----------



## Teutonnen (23. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja auch den Stromverbrauch an der Steckdose. Aber das ist ja schon wieder OT, kann also gelöscht werden


 
Sorry, hab den Post nur überflogen  Oh, und


----------



## Softy (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Also ich finde, Du/wir sollten jetzt langsam mal zu einem Schluss kommen. Du hast jetzt genug Informationen, um zu einer Kaufentscheidung zu gelangen. Ich fasse nochmal zusammen:

Wenn Du ein gutes und von der Leistung völlig ausreichendes Netzteil kaufen willst, nimmst Du ein Straight Power E9 450W, wenn Du eins mit Kabelmanagment haben willst, das Straight E9 CM 480W.

Wenn Du Angst hast, dass Dir nach ein paar Jahren der Lüfter um die Ohren fliegt und die überalterten Kondensatoren () platzen, nimmst Du ein Dark Power Pro P10 550W.

Wenn Dir die Lautstärke nicht so wichtig ist und Du ein möglichst kühles Netzteil haben willst, nimmst Du ein Seasonic  G-550.

Wenn Dir das ganze Netzteilthema jetzt zu heiß geworden ist, nimmst Du einen Fahhraddynamo, ein Hamsterrad oder eine Kartoffelbatterie


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



Softy schrieb:


> Ähh, nein. Die Frage war, ob das Straight E9 500W sinnvoller ist / länger hält als die 450W Variante. Und das ist es nicht, da kannst Du Dich noch so sehr mit dem Verschleiß-Gequatsche rausreden. (siehe Posts # 352ff.)


 
Ich habe doch schon gesagt dass das 500er Modell überflüssig ist da nur wenig mehr leistet als das 450er Modell und genauso viel leistet wie das CM480 das dann Kabelmanagement bietet.
Für den TS reicht das 450er aus. Das 500er bietet für ihn keinen Vorteil -- auch in 5 Jahren nicht.

Liest denn niemand meine Posts?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur um das mal klarzustellen: Ich hab nicht gesagt "Nimm das 500er!" ich habe gesagt dass ich persönlich eher das 500er als das 450er nehmen würde bei der Hardware um mein Gewissen ruhig zu stellen - das ist ein Unterschied (natürlich reicht das 450er prinzipiell auch).
> Ich bin ja auch eher einer der in dem Falle (wenns mein PC wäre) ein P10 550 eingebaut hätte


 Naja, die Frage ist doch erst einmal: In wiefern unterscheiden sich 450 und 500W überhaupt? Wenn bei beiden genau die gleichen Kondensatoren verbaut wurden, würde ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass es überhaupt einen Unterschied macht. Und genau DAS wäre erst einmal zu klären. 50W sind ja auch nicht sooo viel...

Persönliche Meinung: Ich hätt das 450W oder das 500W gar nicht gemacht und mich für eines von beiden entschieden, vermutlich eher das 500W genommen, da der Unterschied zum 400W größer wäre und man dann 100W Schritte hätte...

@SonnyBlack7
Würd die 10€ sparen und das 450W E9 nehmen.
Oder gleich das Dark Power Pro P10...

€dit:
Und zu den techn. Daten:
450W: 432W auf +12V (in Ordnung bzw recht gut)
500W: 456W auf +12V (eher wenig).

Also sinds gerad mal 24W, um die wir hier streiten...


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (24. März 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, die Frage ist doch erst einmal: In wiefern unterscheiden sich 450 und 500W überhaupt? Wenn bei beiden genau die gleichen Kondensatoren verbaut wurden, würde ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass es überhaupt einen Unterschied macht. Und genau DAS wäre erst einmal zu klären. 50W sind ja auch nicht sooo viel...  Persönliche Meinung: Ich hätt das 450W oder das 500W gar nicht gemacht und mich für eines von beiden entschieden, vermutlich eher das 500W genommen, da der Unterschied zum 400W größer wäre und man dann 100W Schritte hätte...  @SonnyBlack7 Würd die 10€ sparen und das 450W E9 nehmen. Oder gleich das Dark Power Pro P10...  €dit: Und zu den techn. Daten: 450W: 432W auf +12V (in Ordnung bzw recht gut) 500W: 456W auf +12V (eher wenig).  Also sinds gerad mal 24W, um die wir hier streiten...




@Stefan :
Hast ne Pn , das mit dem E9 450 vs E9 500 ist geklärt , aber das mit den sleeves bleibt aus 

Gibt es denn alternativen zum E9 450 das technisch mindestens auf gleichen Niveau liegt ? Seasonic G450 wäre intressant aber wie laut sind die Teile wirklich? Oder gibt es andere alternativen mit 4 rails ?


----------



## Softy (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Das Seasonic G450 ist ja Single Rail, und der Lüfter der G-Serie dreht so ab ~70% Auslastung richtig auf:

Test: Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 (Seite 9) - ComputerBase

Test: Seasonic G Series 550W

Daher würde ich eher, wenn schon, das G 550 nehmen, dann kommst Du nicht in diese Auslastungsbereiche.

Aber Alternativen mit 4 Rails, leise und gutem Support kenne ich keine zum Straight Power E9.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Seasonic G450 wäre intressant aber wie laut sind die Teile wirklich?


Unbekannt, da es wohl 2 Revisionen gibt und die erste Revision recht laut ist, zu der zweiten kann ich nichts sagen. Laut Seasonic soll die aber deutlich leiser sein.



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Oder gibt es andere alternativen mit 4 rails ?


Mit 4 Rails in dem Bereich? Nein.


Softy schrieb:


> Das Seasonic G450 ist ja Single Rail, und der Lüfter der G-Serie dreht so ab ~70% Auslastung richtig auf


1. Eigentlich nicht, steht nur drauf, drin sind 2 Rails auf dem PCB, die auch auf dem modular PCB nicht zusammengeführt werden. Siehe Kurztest Thread von mir.
2. Naja, Revision 1. Es gibt aber noch eine zweite Version. Aber woran man die sehen kann und wie laut die ist, keine Ahnung.
Laut Seasonic nutzen die S12G die gleiche Lüfterregelung wie die neuen G-Series...

Aber genauer kann ichs leider erst sagen, wenn ich sowas mal in Händen hielt...


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (24. März 2014)

Also Ziel von mir ist es dass das System mit Furmark + Prime nicht abstürzt , ich will wenn ich so einen Rechner kaufe, einfach nix Undervolten etc sondern es soll alles@max laufen , egal mit welchem Programm  da ihr mehr Ahnung habt als ich kann ich nur die Herstellerangaben beachten , zB hat ne 780 ne TDP von 250 Watt , mit 116% powetTarget sind es 290 Watt . Der i5 zieht dann noch 100 Watt , dann sind wir bei 390 Watt ,5 Lüfter a 3 Watt sind 15 Watt , also 405 Watt , alles im grünen Bereich aber dann kommt ja noch die spannungserhöhung bei der Karte drauf (+70mV), wird es dann nicht knapp ? Das E9 450 und 500 würden dass laut meinen Anfängerberechnungen gar nicht packen oder hab ich was nicht beachtet ?


----------



## Laudian (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> oder hab ich was nicht beachtet ?


 
Die Herstellerangaben sind immer völlig überzogen weil es viel zu viele schlechte Netzteile gibt, die trotz einer angegebenen Leistung von 700 Watt schon beii ~300 schlappmachen. Um sich gegen sowas abzusichern schreibt man dann eben aufs Paket, dass die gekaufte High-End Grafikkarte 500-600 Watt verbraucht. Das macht sich außerdem Marketingtechnisch ganz gut.

Dein Setup wird nicht mehr als 350 Watt ziehen, hier hat auch noch niemand etwas anderes behauptet.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (24. März 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Die Herstellerangaben sind immer völlig überzogen weil es viel zu viele schlechte Netzteile gibt, die trotz einer angegebenen Leistung von 700 Watt schon beii ~300 schlappmachen. Um sich gegen sowas abzusichern schreibt man dann eben aufs Paket, dass die gekaufte High-End Grafikkarte 500-600 Watt verbraucht. Das macht sich außerdem Marketingtechnisch ganz gut.  Dein Setup wird nicht mehr als 350 Watt ziehen, hier hat auch noch niemand etwas anderes behauptet.


Auf die Herstellerangaben verlass ich mich auch nicht , aber dass die 780 250 Watt mit 106% PT aufnehmen kann ist Fakt . Mit 116 % sind es wie gesagt fast 290 Watt


----------



## Rosigatton (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Nimm einfach das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W, dann hat die liebe Seele Ruh´.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Und das sieht auch optisch schick aus.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. März 2014)

Omg endlich das Ende.

Hätte die CPU undervoltet da wird deine Stromrechnung kleiner und das beeinflust die Leistung nicht .


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. März 2014)

Stromrechnung kleiner? Nach ein paar Jahren um nen Cent?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Stromrechnung kleiner? Nach ein paar Jahren um nen Cent?



Man kann mit Xeon etwa über 20W gut machen 

Danke hast dir ein eigen Tor geschossen


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. März 2014)

UV lohnt sich nicht wirklich, lass mal vorrechnen. Sagen wir du hast deinen PC 4h  am Tag laufen. Nehmen wir an, in Spielen werden von den 20W 5W gespart, da man ja  (je nach Spiel ) ne relativ geringe CPU-Auslastung hat. 

Ein PC muss um eine kWh zu verbrauchen, also 

3600000 : 5 = 180000s laufen, um eine kWh zu sparen. Das entspricht also 200h, also spart man pro Monat- ca  10 Cent.  Bei CPU-lastigen Spielen vllt 20 cent ( man zockt ja nicht permanent BF4&C3) . Aufs Jahr sinds also vllt 1,2€ oder 2€- also lohnt es sich nicht wirklich. Was sind denn schon 2€?


----------



## Teutonnen (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Das betrifft auch weniger die Stromrechnung sondern eher die niedrige Temperatur, die dadurch erreicht wird...


----------



## grenn-CB (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Man kann mit Xeon etwa über 20W gut machen
> 
> Danke hast dir ein eigen Tor geschossen



Viel ist das aber nicht außer man hat seinen Rechner 24/7 unter 100% CPU Last laufen, mein Core i5 2500 ist von 1,2V auf 1,05V undervoltet und verbraucht ca. 15W weniger, mehr ging leider nicht da der Offset sonst die Spannung im Idle zu niedrig setzt und das die CPU nicht abkann.


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Das betrifft auch weniger die Stromrechnung sondern eher die niedrige Temperatur, die dadurch erreicht wird...



Wenn man einen Nachrüstkühler drauf hat, ist die geringere Temp egal.


----------



## Softy (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Viel ist das aber nicht außer man hat seinen Rechner 24/7 unter 100% CPU Last laufen, mein Core i5 2500 ist von 1,2V auf 1,05V undervoltet und verbraucht ca. 15W weniger, mehr ging leider nicht da der Offset sonst die Spannung im Idle zu niedrig setzt und das die CPU nicht abkann.



 Dann nichts wie hoch mit der Load Line Calibration


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (24. März 2014)

Hab BQ mal wegen den Kabeln gefragt , Statement im Anhang , ist das deren ernst oO?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. März 2014)

Und ihr empfiehlt die 780 statt der 290 da 50W sparsamer  genau wie die 280X


----------



## Softy (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Hab BQ mal wegen den Kabeln gefragt , Statement im Anhang , ist das deren ernst oO?


 
 Ja, das hatte ich doch schon geschrieben, dass Du die Verlängerungen nicht direkt ans Netzteil anschließen kannst.


----------



## grenn-CB (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



Softy schrieb:


> Dann nichts wie hoch mit der Load Line Calibration



Beim GA-H77-D3H habe ich die Option noch gar nicht gesehen oder gibt es die nur bei den Z Boards?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Und ihr empfiehlt die 780 statt der 290 da 50W sparsamer  genau wie die 280X


 Nein, da sie bei gleicher Temperatur gleich viel verbrauchen. Dass die 290 z.T. so viel verbrät liegt schlicht daran, dass sie weit über 80°C warm wurde, die 780 nicht.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (24. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, das hatte ich doch schon geschrieben, dass Du die Verlängerungen nicht direkt ans Netzteil anschließen kannst.




Nein Softy ich hab gefragt ob ich die PCIE Kabel verlängern kann , also die Bitfenix Alchemy Dinger an den 8 Pin Anschluss , da ich ein E9 450 nehme kann ich die ja nur verlängern und nicht direkt ans Netzteil schließen . 

Oder ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. März 2014)

Die haben ja geschrieben, dass du verlängern kannst....


----------



## Softy (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Beim GA-H77-D3H habe ich die Option noch gar nicht gesehen oder gibt es die nur bei den Z Boards?


 
 Doch, laut Handbuch kannst Du die LLC unter MIT --> Adanced Voltage Settings --> Power Control einstellen.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (24. März 2014)

Ich Blicks nicht , er sagt ich kann die verlängern aber nur mit den Kabeln die im Lieferumfang beiliegen 

Erklärung bitte


----------



## Laudian (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Er sagt: Du kannst die von dir ausgesuchten Kabel nicht direkt ans Netzteil anschließen, sondern nur als Verlängerungskabel benutzen. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Softy (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen?  Du kannst die Kabel verlängern. Aus fertig.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (24. März 2014)

Das mit dem Lieferumfang hatte mich bissel verwirrt


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Naja halt nur die Kabel die dabei sind (was ja logisch ist) und nicht noch ein zusätzliches an der Seite reinstecken


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (24. März 2014)

alles klar  kann mir einer gute Verlängerungen empfehlen ? Sollen wenn möglich zur Kombi passen ? Meint ihr sowas sieht besser aus als die orginalen BQ Kabel ?


----------



## Monsjo (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ich sage, dass das dein Sohn nicht mal sieht.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Wenn Du unbedingt willst : Nanoxia - Turn on German Engineering


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> alles klar  kann mir einer gute Verlängerungen empfehlen ? Sollen wenn möglich zur Kombi passen ? Meint ihr sowas sieht besser aus als die orginalen BQ Kabel ?


 

Ich würde bissl. am PC sparen und ne Stunde oder auch 2 bei nem Psychologen verbringen  (Schertz) lass so wie es ist


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (24. März 2014)

Die Sache ist die , könnte die sleeves gratis kriegen , ich meine warum nicht . Hab noch nie solche Kabel gesehen , deswegen weiß ich nicht ob sie jut aussehen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Die Sache ist die , könnte die sleeves gratis kriegen , ich meine warum nicht . Hab noch nie solche Kabel gesehen , deswegen weiß ich nicht ob sie jut aussehen


 
Das wichtigste ist die Leistung keiner wird 10 Tage lang sich den Rechner angucken sonder zocken


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ich würde Sleeves verbauen, aber wenn dann direkt ein Vollmodulares NT, und dann alle Kabel selber Sleeven, oder gesleevte kaufen, eine grau/schwarz Mischung würde hier Super aussehen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. März 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist die Leistung keiner wird 10 Tage lang sich den Rechner angucken sonder zocken



Sicher?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (24. März 2014)

Naja das Ding muss cool aussehen , der junge ist erst 15 , man lebt ja nur einmal von daher 
@excite :
Gute Idee ! Problem : Ein vollmodulares wäre zu teuer . Habe deswegen gedacht ein E9 non Modular zu kaufen & alle anderen Kabel In der Wand zu verstecken . Merkt doch keiner  oder wie seht ihr das ?

Krass ist : Einem 40 Jahrigen Knacker wird mit 400 beitragen geholfen, danke an alle


----------



## grenn-CB (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist die Leistung keiner wird 10 Tage lang sich den Rechner angucken sonder zocken



Und was ist mit den ganzen Usern die von ihren PCs Bilder machen und sie hier im Forum hochladen oder ein Sysprofile mit Bildern haben wie ich?
 Es gibt genug den es auf die Optik ankommt und jeder hat da auch einen anderen Geschmack.


----------



## Monsjo (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den ganzen Usern die von ihren PCs Bilder machen und sie hier im Forum hochladen oder ein Sysprofile mit Bildern haben wie ich?
> Es gibt genug den es auf die Optik ankommt und jeder hat da auch einen anderen Geschmack.


 
Aber es gibt doch nur die eigene Meinung.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Dürfte knapp werden, hättest du lieber ein breiteres Case genommen. Aber testen kannst du es, hast ja 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht.


----------



## DjangOC (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

@SB7
Tja, sei froh das du ned mein Dad bist^^ Wobei ich den tollen Teil selber machen würde

P.S.: das E9 580W ist halb modular.
P24, P8 und P4 sind ned Modular


----------



## Legacyy (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Bei Vollmodularen Netzteilen gibts aber momentan nix gescheites, daher besser Teilmodular.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Würde auch auf Teilmodular gehen, aber wenn ihm das zu teur ist, kann er es auch mit nem normalen versuchen, dann hat er halt unten noch ein kurzen ungesleevten strang der nach hinten geht


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (24. März 2014)

Ja aber : 
Ich kann die Verlängerungen eh nicht ans Netzteil schließen ,laut Be Quiet , sondern nur an die Kabel selbst , eben als Verlängerung und nicht als Ersatz


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. März 2014)

Am besten lass es so wie es ist 

Dein Sohn wird eh mehr als happy sein 

Aber mit ner 290 wäre er glücklicher ()


----------



## Monsjo (24. März 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Aber mit ner 290 wäre er glücklicher ()



Die 780 ist praktisch gleichwertig.


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. März 2014)

@Te Specki ist bei GPUs AMD-Affin

Kannst ruhig die 780 nehmen. Die leiseste wäre die MSI, die Kühlste die Inno Herkukez.


----------



## Monsjo (24. März 2014)

Das solltest du ändern gibt schnell Punkte.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Die 780 ist praktisch gleichwertig.



Guck dir den Titanfall Benchmark an da ist die 290 schneller als die 780Ti und die 280X deutlich schneller als die 770


Es ist gut ein AMD Fanboy zu sein wenn man nur NVidia hatte


----------



## Monsjo (24. März 2014)

Ein Spiel, bravo.
Ich kann dir genauso gut zehn Benchmarks vorlegen in denen Nvidia vorne liegt.


----------



## Legacyy (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Guck dir den Titanfall Benchmark an da ist die 290 schneller als die 780Ti und die 280X deutlich schneller als die 770
> 
> 
> Es ist gut ein AMD Fanboy zu sein wenn man nur NVidia hatte


 Uhh.. ein SPiel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. März 2014)

Dazu schluckt Titanfall kaum Leistung.....


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ich schau mir mal den Single Player Part von Titan Fall an.


----------



## Legacyy (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Tresh, willste dir echt TitanFail antun?


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. März 2014)

Titanfall hat keinen Single-Player 

Nur Koop-Modi


----------



## Monsjo (24. März 2014)

Die auch nicht.
Und so schlecht fand ich die Beta gar nicht, dass Freerunning ist ziemlich gut gemacht und zumindest vom Movement erinnert es an Quake, beim Waffenhandling etc. natürlich nicht.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (24. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich schau mir mal den Single Player Part von Titan Fall an.




Jaja der Titan Fall SP, immer wieder spaßig , ich zock das paar mal durch 

Hmm hier gibt es anscheinend geteilte Meinungen , meint ihr ich krieg die E9 Kabel in die Rückenwand des Gehäuses versteckt ?


----------



## DjangOC (24. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Denke schon, mags gar ned wissen was ich beim Phantom hintet
R die Wand bekam, etwa 10kg Kabel


----------



## grenn-CB (25. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ein Spiel, bravo.
> Ich kann dir genauso gut zehn Benchmarks vorlegen in denen Nvidia vorne liegt.



So ist es abgesehen davon bleibt due GTX 780 von MSI noch leiser und ist auch mal gut 70W sparsamer als die R9 290.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. März 2014)

Sind ja mal 4 € pro Jahr.


----------



## grenn-CB (25. März 2014)

Ich denke ja mal schon das der Junge mehr als 0,5h am Tag spielt, zudem macht die Masse der Leute das, denn desto mehr Leute das machen desto mehr Strom kann gespart werden, das hat nicht nur was mit der etwas niedrigeren Stromkosten zu tun.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. März 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Ich denke ja mal schon das der Junge mehr als 0,5h am Tag spielt, zudem macht die Masse der Leute das, denn desto mehr Leute das machen desto mehr Strom kann gespart werden, das hat nicht nur was mit der etwas niedrigeren Stromkosten zu tun.



Ja du kannst schnell die Zahlen verändern  im anderen Thread waren es 3€ und jetzt sind 4 bzw5€ zu wenig




Lass lieber die Kabeln und kaif deinen Sohn ordentliche Spiele


----------



## grenn-CB (25. März 2014)

Bei einen durchschnittlichen Preis von 0,28€ pro KW/h sind das ca. 195 Stunden pro Jahr wenn man von den 4€ ausgeht, ich denke schon das er jeden min. 1 Stunde im Durchschnitt spielt, somit sind es schon knapp 8€ wenn ich von 1 Stunde ausgehe.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Eine Energiesparlampe statt der alten Glühlampe einbauen bringt noch mehr.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Ein Spiel, bravo.
> Ich kann dir genauso gut zehn Benchmarks vorlegen in denen Nvidia vorne liegt.


 ...was nur davon Zeugt, dass du ein nV Fan bist und hier (mehr oder minder) zwanghaft versuchst, jemanden eine nVidia Karte aufs Auge zu drücken.

Halten wir mal fest: 
Leistung von 290 zu 780 ist vergleichbar, mal der eine besser, mal der andere. Unterm Strich gleich.
Abwärme von 290 zu 780 ist vergleichbar, wenn beide gleich warm/kalt bleiben, verbraten beide ungefähr gleich viel.

So, in diesen beiden Punkten sind die beiden gleich gut/schlecht, je nachdem wie mans dreht. ABer du wirst jetzt sicherlich einige Diagramme zur Leistungsaufnahme der 290 bringen, die meinen Aussagen widersprechen, *weil das Teil bei 90°C vor sich hin brät*...

Aber kommen wir nun zu den Vorteilen der 290er:
Mantle Unterstützung
1GiB mehr Speicher (bzw 2 GiB)
deutlich preiswerter -> 290er Vanilla liegen bei 350-400€. Die GTX 780 etwa bei 450€, 290X bei 450-500€, 780TI fangen bei 560€ an.
echter DX11.1/2 Support, nicht so ein gelogener wie bei nVidia
ohne Hacks voller Farbraum über HDMI, man muss es nur einstellen, bei AMD.
z.T. Voltage unlocked. Man kann also eigenhändig die Spannung einstellen, sowohl nach oben, als auch nach unten. (letzteres halte ich für wichtiger).

So und warum soll man sich jetzt bitte eine 780er kaufen, wo die 290er preiswerter sind, mehr Features bieten, die DX12 ähnliche Mantle API beherrschen, mehr Speicher haben??



grenn-CB schrieb:


> So ist es abgesehen davon bleibt due GTX 780 von MSI noch leiser und ist auch mal gut 70W sparsamer als die R9 290.


Bei welchen Temperaturen??
70°C bei der MSI, 90°C bei der R9??


----------



## JaniZz (25. März 2014)

Der junge Spielt doch nur am Wochenende habe ich mal gelesen? Ich glaub da ist der Strom Verbrauch zu vernachlässigen.

OT

Mal nebenbEi ist der thread so sinnlos geworden. 
Leute kriegen sich in die köppe wegen fanboy gequatscheund Sachen die in anderen threads schon 190000 ausdiskutiert wurden.
Kann der TE eigentlich selber sein Köpfchen anstrengen oder eigenen Geschmack haben?


----------



## Rosigatton (25. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Joa, sehe ich genau so.

44 Seiten und 438 Beiträge, und die Karre ist immer noch nicht fertig


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (25. März 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Der junge Spielt doch nur am Wochenende habe ich mal gelesen? Ich glaub da ist der Strom Verbrauch zu vernachlässigen.  OT  Mal nebenbEi ist der thread so sinnlos geworden. Leute kriegen sich in die köppe wegen fanboy gequatscheund Sachen die in anderen threads schon 190000 ausdiskutiert wurden. Kann der TE eigentlich selber sein Köpfchen anstrengen oder eigenen Geschmack haben?



Können schon aber wenn man selber noch nie sleeve Kabel gesehen hat fällt das einem etwas schwieriger 

Wie dem auch sein , werde mir paar Videos dazu anschauen und dann entscheiden . Ne nvidia sollte auch wegen downsampling in den Knecht rein


----------



## Softy (25. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Können schon aber wenn man selber noch nie sleeve Kabel gesehen hat fällt das einem etwas schwieriger
> 
> Wie dem auch sein , werde mir paar Videos dazu anschauen und dann entscheiden . Ne nvidia sollte auch wegen downsampling in den Knecht rein



Also ich würde mal den Rechner ohne den ganzen Schnickschnack kaufen. Außerdem ist es sicher schöner, mit Deinem Sohn zusammen, falls er das möchte,  dann den Rechner zu "verschönern", als wenn Du ihm die Kiste einfach so fertig hinstellst


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (25. März 2014)

Hab gestern mit ihm telefoniert , er meinte ich soll das so zusammenbauen sodass es optisch cool aussieht , also es soll alles passen , hatte keiner von euch mal Sleeve Kabel gehabt ? Aber sonst sind alle fragen geklärt .


----------



## JaniZz (25. März 2014)

Hier gibt es extra ein how to sleeve thread. Einfach mal die sufu benutzen.


----------



## Softy (25. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Wenn er selber sleeven will, wäre ein vollmodulares Netzteil aber von Vorteil.

Ich würde den ganzen Mist lassen, der Rechner sieht so schon gut genug aus.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Statt sleeven würde ich fertig gesleevte Verlängerungen kaufen.


----------



## Icedaft (25. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

be quiet! in Zubehör Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Monsjo (25. März 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...was nur davon Zeugt, dass du ein nV Fan bist und hier (mehr oder minder) zwanghaft versuchst, jemanden eine nVidia Karte aufs Auge zu drücken.



Wenn du einmal vorne geguckt hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen, dass der TE eine 780 haben wollte, wegen DS und PhysX, was für manche durchaus ein Kaufgrund ist.

So jetzt zur "Fanboyunterstellung".
Ich habe nur sagen wollen, dass AMD und Nvidia im Moment ziemlich gleichwertige Karten anbieten und es kein Problem ist eine 780 einer 290 vorzuziehen, wenn der TE es so haben will. Warum das ein Grund ist mich als Fanboy zu bezeichnen, weiß ich nicht, aber anscheinend muss einer immer vor schnell angegriffen werden.
Du hast sehr viel Ahnung, aber bist manchmal etwas vor schnell, was für manche oft beleidigend wirken kann.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Wenn du einmal vorne geguckt hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen, dass der TE eine 780 haben wollte, wegen DS und PhysX, was für manche durchaus ein Kaufgrund ist.
> 
> So jetzt zur "Fanboyunterstellung".
> Ich habe nur sagen wollen, dass AMD und Nvidia im Moment ziemlich gleichwertige Karten anbieten und es kein Problem ist eine 780 einer 290 vorzuziehen, wenn der TE es so haben will. Warum das ein Grund ist mich als Fanboy zu bezeichnen, weiß ich nicht, aber anscheinend muss einer immer vor schnell angegriffen werden.
> Du hast sehr viel Ahnung, aber bist manchmal etwas vor schnell, was für manche oft beleidigend wirken kann.



PhysX ist reines Marketing das kannst du in die Tonne klopfen 

Downsampling ok das ist gut aber nur bei älteren Spielen in 2 Jahre kannst du es vergessen.


Außerdem hat letztens NVida ganz schlechte Treiber die installieren sich Stunden lang usw.



Ich würde die Sleeves weglassen  schon das Gehäuse sieht geil aus


----------



## Monsjo (25. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> PhysX ist reines Marketing das kannst du in die Tonne klopfen


 Deswegen sind kann man auch hier keinen Unterschied erkennen. 
Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag - PhysX Trailer - YouTube

Und Ds ist die beste "Kantenglättung" die es gibt, die wird man in zwei Jahren nicht vergessen haben. Aber natürlich weiß der große SpeCnaZ alles besser. 

Und bevor noch jemand mich als Fanboy bezeichnet () Natürlich kann auch eine schnelle CPU PhysX auf Mittel schaffen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Deswegen sind kann man auch hier keinen Unterschied erkennen.
> Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag - PhysX Trailer - YouTube
> 
> Und Ds ist die beste "Kantenglättung" die es gibt, die wird man in zwei Jahren nicht vergessen haben. Aber natürlich weiß der große SpeCnaZ alles besser.
> ...



Wenn für dich wichtig ist dass sich Blätter richtig "drehen" bitte schön. In 2 Jahren wirst du zu wenig Leistung haben um Downsampling zu erzwingen (Bugfield 5, usw.)


----------



## Monsjo (25. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Dann gibt es wieder schnellere Grafikkarten.  
Mit denen man wieder downsamplen kann. Sieh doch einfach ein das du dich irrst.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Dann gibt es wieder schnellere Grafikkarten.
> Mit denen man wieder downsamplen kann. Sieh doch einfach ein das du dich irrst.



Wir reden jetzt aber über die 290 780/Ti 


Edit ok das ist totaller Offtopic wenn du dich streiten willst schreib mir mal ne PN.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Leute. 
46 Seiten. Kommt mal zum Schluss.


----------



## CL4P-TP (25. März 2014)

Was war bis jetzt der Rekord  ?


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



badboy997 schrieb:


> Was war bis jetzt der Rekord  ?


 
Das wird dir ein Mod sicher beantworten können.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Keine Ahnung 
Geht sicherlich noch viel 
Wir knnen den Rekord brechen--
Wir müssen nur ne Sprachsteuerung vorschlagen


----------



## keinnick (25. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Das waren so viele Posts, wie ist denn eigentlich der aktuelle Status von dem Gerät?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



keinnick schrieb:


> Das waren so viele Posts, wie ist denn eigentlich der aktuelle Status von dem Gerät?


 
Immer noch nicht fertig


----------



## CL4P-TP (25. März 2014)

@TE wie sieht es aktuell aus?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (25. März 2014)

Was ist denn so schlimm dran wenn der thread so lang ist ? Stört dch keinen ?  Zum Thema , zurzeit sieht es so aus : siehe Anhang   Die Verlängerungen guck ich mir an    Zum downsampling : Ohne DS Laggt Fifa 14 mit einer 770, mit DS läufts sehr flüssig , er spielt ja nicht nur Bugfield


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Nimm lieber LED Lüfter, ganz viele, dann brauchst du keine LED Streifen, und ne Stylische Lüftersteurung für die Front, das er dran rumtatschen kann, evtl. mit farben ändern.


----------



## grenn-CB (25. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

FIFA 14 sollte in Full HD und max. Details schon auf einer HD 7770 locker laufen, das sollte es in 2560x1440 eigentlich mit der GTX 770 ohne Probleme laufen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> FIFA 14 sollte in Full HD und max. Details schon auf einer HD 7770 locker laufen, das sollte es in 2560x1440 eigentlich mit der GTX 770 ohne Probleme laufen.


 
FIFA hat ja auch keine tolle Grafik.
Das ist Grafik
Cryengine: Die Zukunft der Spielegrafik - Die neuen Engine-Features in beeindruckenden Bildern


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (25. März 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> FIFA hat ja auch keine tolle Grafik. Das ist Grafik Cryengine: Die Zukunft der Spielegrafik - Die neuen Engine-Features in beeindruckenden Bildern




Hab's extra betont , ohne DS Laggt es weil die 770 zu schnell war , mit 2880x1620 lief alles flüssig , mit Full Hd nicht . Daher könnte es mit der 290 eben zu Problemen kommen 

Hab die LEDs schon , optisch sind die aufjedenfall sehr cool


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Und wie weit bist du den ?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

ich würde trotzdem LED lüfter nehmen, vllt. welche mit dezenten LED`s die nicht extrem knallig leuchten


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (27. März 2014)

So freunde nochmal ne kurze Frage :
Hab hier ja nen Cooler Master T4 liegen , könnte den mit 20€ Aufpreis gehen nen Prolimatech Black Megah. Kühler tauschen .
Lohnt sich das ?


----------



## Monsjo (27. März 2014)

Nein, das lohnt nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Würde ich auch nciht tuen.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (27. März 2014)

Ok danke , zum NT : meint ihr das P10 550 ist zu Overzided ?


----------



## Monsjo (27. März 2014)

Das P10 ist das beste Netzteil im Preisbereich, wenn du das Geld hast dann kauf es.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Das is super ! Beste NT ! Oder nimm glei 650 und 2 grakas ^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. März 2014)

Sag nicht so was  sonst wird der Thread weiter gehen.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (27. März 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Sag nicht so was  sonst wird der Thread weiter gehen.




Und was genau ist schlecht daran ? Gibt ja nicht ne Regel die besagt dass ab 500 Beiträgen Schluss ist


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. März 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Und was genau ist schlecht daran ? Gibt ja nicht ne Regel die besagt dass ab 500 Beiträgen Schluss ist



Ja  Natürlich gibts eine  


Link kommt gleich

http://disco.fleo.se/?name=Nach+500+ist+es+Schluss


----------



## Softy (27. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Und was genau ist schlecht daran ? Gibt ja  nicht ne Regel die besagt dass ab 500 Beiträgen Schluss ist



Zu viel  kann aber dazu führen, dass der Kerkermeister kommt und hier zusperrt


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (27. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Zu viel  kann aber dazu führen, dass der Kerkermeister kommt und hier zusperrt




Hatte aber was mit dem Thema zu tun  Das P10 ist intressant , aber lohnt sich das ?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

lohnen ist immer sonne Sache, frag dich lieber ob du dir es gönnst.


----------



## Monsjo (27. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Wenn du das Geld hast, dann ja. Und da du doch sowieso Sorge wegen der Leistung hattest, wirst du dich mit dem P10 auch wohler fühlen.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (30. März 2014)

So freunde ich bin's kurz nochmal . Hab ihm mal gefragt wie er sleeves so findet und er fand die richtig gut  welche Farbe würdet ihr mir empfehlen ? Und : da meine Karte 2x8 Pin hat : muss ich die PCIE Kabel 2x kaufen ?


----------



## grenn-CB (30. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Welche Farbe würde denn dein Sohn haben wollen?


----------



## Softy (30. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> So freunde ich bin's kurz nochmal . Hab ihm mal gefragt wie er sleeves so findet und er fand die richtig gut  welche Farbe würdet ihr mir empfehlen ? Und : da meine Karte 2x8 Pin hat : muss ich die PCIE Kabel 2x kaufen ?



Ja, das Kabel musst Du dann natürlich 2x kaufen. Ich würde es in weiß oder schwarz kaufen.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (30. März 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Welche Farbe würde denn dein Sohn haben wollen?



Ich weiß es nicht , er weiß selber nicht oder weiss oder schwarz . 
@Softy: das Case ist Weiß beleuchtet , wäre da schwarz hübscher ?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (30. März 2014)

Ja nimm schwarz wird ein schöner Kontrast


----------



## Monsjo (30. März 2014)

Schwarz wäre mMn ein schöner Kontrast.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (30. März 2014)

Ich muss den mal bringen und Rote Sleeves rein bauen , das wärs xD
Spaß beiseite, was meinen die anderen : schwarz oder weiß ?


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Definitiv Schwarz, ohne den Kontrast von Schwarz zu Weiß wirkt das ganze nur halb so geil


----------



## McZonk (30. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Hier wurden zahlreiche Offtopic-Beiträge ausgeblendet... Ich hoffe dabei bleibts .


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (30. März 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Hier wurden zahlreiche Offtopic-Beiträge ausgeblendet... Ich hoffe dabei bleibts .



Ich hoffe es auch 

Im Anhang ist ein Screenshot, sind die Kabel ALLE richtig gewählt ?


----------



## Softy (31. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ja, das sind die richtigen Kabel


----------



## mysimon (31. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Hast du dir schon einmal das In Win 901 angeschaut?
Das sieht verdammt gut aus.

Da könntest du ein MSI H87I AC nehmen. Als Kühler würde der Pallas passen oder ein AIO Wasserkühler. Ich denke, dass eine GTX Grafikkarte im Referenzdesign bei dem Gehäuse besser ist. Da wird die kühle Luft vom Gehäuselüfter direkt in die Grafikkarte gepustet.
Als Netzteil würde ich das bequiet! 480w cm für 85€ vorschlagen.
Als Laufwerk wäre das Samsung SN-506BB Slim geeignet. Als SSD ist die 240gb M500 super. Als Festplatte könnte man eine SSHD nehmen.
Alternativ zum 4570 währe ein Xeon 1230v3 gut. Der i5 ist aber ausreichend.

Falls du die 780 im Referenzdesign nicht findest, dann wäre hier eine:
Zotac GeForce GTX 780 + Game-Bundle, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-70202-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ludscha (31. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



> Bei einer GTX 780 ti würde ich aber ein stärkeres Netzteil nehmen. Bei Vollast verbraucht die alleine schon 450w.


So`n Quatsch 

die 450 Watt beziehen sich auf den kompletten Rechner, die Karte selbst braucht ca. 250 Watt.


@ mysimon

einfach mal die Griffln (Finger) weg von der Tastatur und Die mit mehr Ahnung von der Materie schreiben lassen.

MFG


----------



## Erdal009 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Sieht alles geil aus!!1... Wenn da nicht der Intel wäre aber Geschmacks Sache


----------



## CL4P-TP (31. März 2014)

Erdal009 schrieb:


> Sieht alles geil aus!!1... Wenn da nicht der Intel wäre aber Geschacks Sache .)



Wieso Geschmackssache? In Spielen hat ein i5 oder Xeon mehr Leistung als ein FX bei gleichzeitig geringerem Stromverbrauch.

Das 450W-NT reicht locker aus.


----------



## Erdal009 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ich meine stimmt schon zugegeben aber man muss das mal so sehen das Die CPU nie richtig ausgelastet wird ausser man lässt prime und sowas inder Art laufen 

Und ausserdem sind Grafikkarten grosse Stromfresser da spar ich dran die kommt mit 140 watt aus


----------



## Icedaft (31. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



mysimon schrieb:


> Hast du dir schon einmal das In Win 901 angeschaut?
> Das sieht verdammt gut aus.
> 
> Da könntest du ein MSI H87I AC nehmen. Als Kühler würde der Pallas passen oder ein AIO Wasserkühler. Ich denke, dass eine GTX Grafikkarte im Referenzdesign bei dem Gehäuse besser ist. Da wird die kühle Luft vom Gehäuselüfter direkt in die Grafikkarte gepustet.
> ...


 1. Die CPU hat er schon, auch die restlichen Komponenten.
2. Top Blow Kühler sind für HTPCs O.K., haben aber in einem Big-/Miditower nichts verloren, da ist ein Towerkühler von der Gesamtleistung (und da gehört die Gehäuseentlüftung mit zu) immer besser.
3. Kompakt-Waküs sind im Verhältnis viel zu teuer und für einen I5/Xeon ohne OC hoffnungslos überdimensioniert.
4. Grafikkarten im Referenzdesign sind einfach nur laut und nur für Leute interessant, die so oder so einen Wasserkühler draufpacken.
5. Eine SSHD ist für Laptops interessant, im Desktop-PC bieten sie nur bedingt einen Nutzen.
6. Siehe 1.
7. Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 Ti gegen GTX Titan im Test (Seite 9) - ComputerBase 405W SYSTEMVERBRAUCH....


----------



## Erdal009 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Und ausserdem kommts auch drauf an wieviel Stunden der Pc am Tag läuft


----------



## CL4P-TP (31. März 2014)

Wieso? Stromsparen  tut man trotzdem.


----------



## mysimon (31. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



Icedaft schrieb:


> 2. Top Blow Kühler sind für HTPCs O.K., haben aber in einem Big-/Miditower nichts verloren, da ist ein Towerkühler von der Gesamtleistung (und da gehört die Gehäuseentlüftung mit zu) immer besser.
> 3. Kompakt-Waküs sind im Verhältnis viel zu teuer und für einen I5/Xeon ohne OC hoffnungslos überdimensioniert.
> 4. Grafikkarten im Referenzdesign sind einfach nur laut und nur für Leute interessant, die so oder so einen Wasserkühler draufpacken.
> 5. Eine SSHD ist für Laptops interessant, im Desktop-PC bieten sie nur bedingt einen Nutzen.


Das Inwin 901 ist ein MITX Gehäuse.
Der einzige Tower-Kühler, der in das Gehäuse passt und gut ist, ist der Noctua NH-U9B SE2. Der fällt leider wegen dem "speziellen" Aussehen weg oder man müsste zu dem teuren Kühler noch neue Lüfter kaufen.

Zu 3: Ich wollte es ja nur mal gesagt haben, dass das geht, da das auf der Website von inwin glaub ich nicht steht. Die Nachteile einer AIO Wasserkühlung sind ja allgemein bekannt.

Zu 4:  Generell hast du recht. Das In Win 091 hat aber den Vorteil, dass die Grafikkarte direkt kühle Luft bekommt und dadurch nicht so heiß wird und deshalb auch nicht so laut. Ich würde höchstens eine sehr flache Custom-Karte verwenden, wie die MSI GTX780. Da würde das Netzteil aber schön viel Hitze abbekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lufttunnel für Grafikkarten: Mehr Fps unter anderem in Battlefield 4 - eine Vorschau

Zu 5: SSHDs kosten nicht deutlich mehr, als normale Festplatten. Für mich ist der bedingte Nutzen ein paar Euro mehr wert.

Ich würde in das Gehäuse niemals einen Prozessor einbauen, der eine höhere TDP als 100W hat. Da ist das Gehäuse in Sachen Airflow einfach viel zu schlecht. Vielleicht mit einer Wasserkühlung, die sieht aber ziemlich blöd aus, weil man die außerhalb des Gehäuses anbringen muss.

Beim Stromverbrauch habe ich wohl nicht richtig hingeschaut. Ich hab mich schon über die Werte gewundert xD.


----------



## Monsjo (31. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Leute, diskutiert doch nicht über Dinge die schon ewig geklärt sind. 
Das ist absolut unnötig und streckt den Thread.


----------



## mysimon (31. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Leute, diskutiert doch nicht über Dinge die schon ewig geklärt sind.
> Das ist absolut unnötig und streckt den Thread.


 
Ich hab den Thread überhaupt nicht durchgelesen, weil mir das zu viel war. Mir ist daher gar nicht bekannt, das überhaupt schon etwas geklärt ist.
Dann ist ja alles in Ordnung.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (31. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, das sind die richtigen Kabel




Auch das CPU Kabel ? das sieht 1:1 so aus wie das PCIE Kabel


----------



## SpeCnaZ (31. März 2014)

mysimon schrieb:


> Ich hab den Thread überhaupt nicht durchgelesen, weil mir das zu viel war. Mir ist daher gar nicht bekannt, das überhaupt schon etwas geklärt ist.
> Dann ist ja alles in Ordnung.



Man wenn dir das zu viel ist guck dir Learn2Spritz oder schreibe einfach nix

Thread wow die Sleeves sehen wirklich  sollten passen.


----------



## Softy (31. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Auch das CPU Kabel ? das sieht 1:1 so aus wie das PCIE Kabel


 
 Ja, steht doch dabei, 2x PCIe Verlängerung und 1x EPS 12V Verlängerung. Bring sie besser nicht durcheinander beim Zusammenbau


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (31. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, steht doch dabei, 2x PCIe Verlängerung und 1x EPS 12V Verlängerung. Bring sie besser nicht durcheinander beim Zusammenbau




Alles klar danke 
Ich dachte ich mach ihn heut ne Überraschung und wir bestellen die Teile heute . Was höre ich ? Eine 5 in Mathe .
Morgen kriegt er deutsch , wenn das dasselbe ist wird die ganze Aktion verschoben . Toll und ich wollte mal sehen wie das ganze aussieht -.-
Ich meld mich aber aufjedenfall 
Gruß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (31. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Alles klar danke
> Ich dachte ich mach ihn heut ne Überraschung und wir bestellen die Teile heute . Was höre ich ? Eine 5 in Mathe .
> Morgen kriegt er deutsch , wenn das dasselbe ist wird die ganze Aktion verschoben . Toll und ich wollte mal sehen wie das ganze aussieht -.-
> Ich meld mich aber aufjedenfall
> Gruß


 
Haha  kannst mir kaufen ich habe eine 2+ in Geschichte Klassenarbeit und 2 und noch ne 2+ in Bio


----------



## Monsjo (31. März 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Alles klar danke
> Ich dachte ich mach ihn heut ne Überraschung und wir bestellen die Teile heute . Was höre ich ? Eine 5 in Mathe .
> Morgen kriegt er deutsch , wenn das dasselbe ist wird die ganze Aktion verschoben . Toll und ich wollte mal sehen wie das ganze aussieht -.-
> Ich meld mich aber aufjedenfall
> Gruß



Ich finde wegen Noten sollte man sowas nicht verschieben, dass setzt das Kind zu sehr unter Druck. Schenk ihm einfach den PC und sag das du als Vater so oder so stolz bist. Danach rede mit ihm nochmal drüber, die Leistungen in der Schule kommen nur, wenn man keine Angst vor Misserfolgen hat. Nächstes Mal wird es bestimmt keine 5.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (31. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich finde wegen Noten sollte man sowas nicht verschieben, dass setzt das Kind zu sehr unter Druck. Schenk ihm einfach den PC und sag das du als Vater so oder so stolz bist. Danach rede mit ihm nochmal drüber, die Leistungen in der Schule kommen nur, wenn man keine Angst vor Misserfolgen hat. Nächstes Mal wird es bestimmt keine 5.


 
Glaub ich ne  bin selbst ein Kind und wenn man etwas kriegen will muss man dafür arbeiten  außerdem freut es dann doppelt


----------



## Monsjo (31. März 2014)

Ich bin Schüler in der 10 und meine Eltern haben mich nie wegen Noten bestraft, sondern nur klar gemacht, dass man sich Mühe geben soll und dann war für sie alles im grünen Bereich. Solange man selber nichts erreichen will, bringt das nichts.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (31. März 2014)

Ach ich sprech mal gleich mit ihm  eventuell bestelle ich dann nächste Woche Freitag wegen Ferien .

Bevor ihr mich für verrückt haltet : Wo kann ich diese mainboard Platten kaufen ? Also diese schwarzen Dinger die das Board schützen , es muss sowas doch geben oder ?
MfG


----------



## Monsjo (31. März 2014)

Die gibt's nur in der Sabertoothreihe, wenn du meinst, was ich denke, was du meinst. 

Edit: Die TUF-Reihe im allgemeinen hat so eine Panzerung, die lässt sich ASUS allerdings fürstlich bezahlen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (31. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich bin Schüler in der 10 und meine Eltern haben mich nie wegen Noten bestraft, sondern nur klar gemacht, dass man sich Mühe geben soll und dann war für sie alles im grünen Bereich. Solange man selber nichts erreichen will, bringt das nichts.


 
Bin in der / und fast immer Klassenbester außer 5 und 6 da ich vom Polen nach Deutschland kam und die Sprache lernen musste .
Ich worde ja auch nie für schlechte Noten bestraft ich finde aber das sein Sohn doch lieber paar bessere Noten nach Hause bringen sollte und man ihm als ne Belohnung eine super gamer PC schenkt 

Oder das ist Hardwareforum und kein Elternratgeber


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (31. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Die gibt's nur in der Sabertoothreihe, wenn du meinst, was ich denke, was du meinst.   Edit: Die TUF-Reihe im allgemeinen hat so eine Panzerung, die lässt sich ASUS allerdings fürstlich bezahlen.




Meine sowas hier, ja :
http://cdn3.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Z87-TUF.jpg
Kann man sowas nicht separat kaufen ?

@Speznaz: Ja aber er muss seine Pflichten erfüllen , wäre ja blöd meinem Sohn nen pc zu kaufen wenn er einen Schnitt von 4.5 hat  aber naja lassen wir das mal außen vor


----------



## Monsjo (31. März 2014)

Nein, kann man nicht, die müssten dann immer für jedes Board gefertigt werden, was sich wirtschaftlich nicht lohnt.
Außerdem sind die Minilüfter ziemlich laut.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (31. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ja die sollen echt nervig sein


----------



## CL4P-TP (31. März 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Meine sowas hier, ja :
> http://cdn3.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Z87-TUF.jpg
> Kann man sowas nicht separat kaufen ?
> 
> @Specki: Ja aber er muss seine Pflichten erfüllen , wäre ja blöd meinem Sohn nen pc zu kaufen wenn er einen Schnitt von 4.5 hat  aber naja lassen wir das mal außen vor



Das sieht  zwar nett aus, aber ist im Endeffekt sogar recht nervig.Und nicht nur wegen der Lüfter.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (31. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Das sieht  zwar nett aus, aber ist im Endeffekt sogar recht nervig.Und nicht nur wegen der Lüfter.


   Warum denn nervig ?  UND: Ich brauche RAM, habe mir 3x 2x4 Gb Modelle rausgesucht , da fast alle gleich schnell sind gehe ich , was ein Wunder , nach der Optik . Ihr wisst ja inzwischen dass ich schwarze sleeves kaufe und das ganze in schwarz / Weiß gehalten wird , welcher RAM sieht am coolsten aus ? Bin beim aussehen entscheiden echt ne niete  Leistungsdaten der RAM :
 G.Skill 2x4 Gb sniper 
 9-11-9-28 
Pc3-14900 U 
1866 MHz 

  Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit(2x4 Gb) 9-9-9-24 
PC3- 12800 U 
1600 MHz  

 Corsair Vengeance Low Profile (2x4 Gb) 
Die selben Daten wie die oberen Corsair Vengeance    

Lüfter ist ja ein T4, da wird es nicht zu Problemen kommen  MfG


----------



## SpeCnaZ (31. März 2014)

Also der von Corasair  erst kriegt dein Sohn ne 5 und du suchst nach dem RAM


----------



## CL4P-TP (31. März 2014)

Nimm den Low Profile. Soweit ich weiß, ist es bei der Montage doof, da das Teil einem immer mal wieder im Weg ist.


----------



## Oozy (31. März 2014)

Kurze Frage: meinst du nicht, dass der Thread langsam sein Ende nehmen sollte? Etliche Seiten und Antworten und noch immer kein Ende.

Welchen RAM du nimmst wegen der Optik ist doch komplett egal. DIR oder deinem Sohn muss das gefallen, _nicht_ uns. Wenn du ein neues Hemd kaufst, fragt man nicht, welche Farbe man denn nun nehmen soll, weil es irgendjemandem aus dem Forum gefällt. DU entscheidest, was in die Kiste rein soll. WIR beraten nur.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (31. März 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: meinst du nicht, dass der Thread langsam sein Ende nehmen sollte? Etliche Seiten und Antworten und noch immer kein Ende.
> 
> Welchen RAM du nimmst wegen der Optik ist doch komplett egal. DIR oder deinem Sohn muss das gefallen, nicht uns. Wenn du ein neues Hemd kaufst, fragt man nicht, welche Farbe man denn nun nehmen soll, weil es irgendjemandem aus dem Forum gefällt. DU entscheidest, was in die Kiste rein soll. WIR beraten nur.



/sign

Das wird langsam zur Komedie


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (31. März 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> /sign  Das wird langsam zur Komedie


  Versteht mich nicht falsch aber juckt doch keinen ob der thread 400 oder 400000 beitrage hat , das ist halt ein Forum , da wird einem bei unschlüssigkeiten geholfen . Und solange wir beim Thema bleiben ist doch alles im Rahmen


----------



## CL4P-TP (31. März 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Das wird langsam zur Komedie



Nö, das :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...nstellung/60207-die-rocky-horror-pc-show.html

Ist Comedy


----------



## Oozy (31. März 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Versteht mich nicht falsch aber juckt doch keinen ob der thread 400 oder 400000 beitrage hat , das ist halt ein Forum , da wird einem bei unschlüssigkeiten geholfen . Und solange wir beim Thema bleiben ist doch alles im Rahmen



Natürlich, da hast du recht. Versteh mich auch nicht falsch, das sollte kein Angriff sein. Nur bringt es nicht, jedes kleinste Detail nochmal und nochmal zu hinterfragen.



badboy997 schrieb:


> Nö, das :  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/60207-die-rocky-horror-pc-show.html  Ist Comedy


Das ist wirklich köstlich


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (31. März 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Natürlich, da hast du recht. Versteh mich auch nicht falsch, das sollte kein Angriff sein. Nur bringt es nicht, jedes kleinste Detail nochmal und nochmal zu hinterfragen.  Das ist wirklich köstlich



Ach quatsch bin bei sowas immer ganz gut drauf  nur weiß ich eben nicht ob diese Corsair DIMM kühler Nachteile haben . Weil die sind ja ziemlich hoch , vielleicht sorgen die für einen schlechteren airflow weil die direkt vor der CPU sind  das kann ich eben nicht abschätzen . Und ob der große kühler Vorteile gegen über den kleinen etc hat 
MfG


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Kauf dir Low Profil RAM. Alles andere ist überflüssig.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (31. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir Low Profil RAM. Alles andere ist überflüssig.



Und warum ?


----------



## XyZaaH (31. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Weil der sonst später einen Großen Kühler blockieren Könnte.


----------



## Oozy (31. März 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Und warum ?


Weil du die zusätzlichen Kühlrippen nicht brauchst, da der RAM sehr wenig Abwärme produziert. Das ist mehr eine Verzierung, wenn es denn gefällt.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Und warum ?


 
Weil Low Profil RAM die Leistung haben die gebraucht werden und sie immer passen. Egal was sonst verbaut wird.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (31. März 2014)

Kk danke . Einziges Problem noch : 
Die Grafikkarte . Hab gesehen dass die EVGA 780 Classified um 10€ gesunken ist . Jetzt kostet sie "nur" 465€, die Gigabyte kostet 445€.. Gooot EVGA ihr macht's einem nicht einfach Ker -.-


----------



## Monsjo (31. März 2014)

Warum den nicht mehr die von ASUS die hätte eine bessere Kühlung und sollte eigentlich genauso gut ins System passen.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (31. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Warum den nicht mehr die von ASUS die hätte eine bessere Kühlung und sollte eigentlich genauso gut ins System passen.



Dachte auch an die ASUS aber die will ich nicht. Ist zwar billiger und leiser aber der Support ist grottenschlecht und ihm gefällt die auch nicht :/ Classi und GHz ständen zur Auswahl


----------



## Monsjo (31. März 2014)

Dann vom Aussehen her die EVGA, die Kühler sind beide nicht das wahre.


----------



## Softy (31. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Doch, der EVGA Kühler ist eigentlich schon besser als sein Ruf


----------



## Monsjo (31. März 2014)

Echt? Nach den sehr guten 6x0ern waren sie ja wieder schlechter. 
Schön, dass die wieder besser werden, hast du auch einen aktuellen Test?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (31. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Echt? Nach den sehr guten 6x0ern waren sie ja wieder schlechter.  Schön, dass die wieder besser werden, hast du auch einen aktuellen Test?



Hab grad nachgeguckt .
4.1 Sone bei 75 Grad . Ist schlechter als der Gigabyte kühler aber dafür bietet EVGA den besseren Support , die viel bessere Platine, die bessere OC Möglichkeit etc . Puhh


----------



## Softy (31. März 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Nein, aber ich hatte die EVGA GTX 780Ti SC ACX Cooler  schon im Rechner, die war im Idle unhörbar leise und unter Last angenehm leise. Also natürlich schon hörbar, aber nicht so ein schrilles Lüftergeräusch wie bei vielen MSI oder Sapphire Karten, eher ein dumpfes... unheilverkündendes... aber angenehmes Rauschen


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (1. April 2014)

Ok vorerst liege ich bei der Gigabyte weil die noch bissel billiger ist . Aber :
Min Anhang sind 2 Bilder , Absegnung ?


----------



## Softy (1. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ja, das sieht soweit gut aus


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (1. April 2014)

Kk jetzt fehlen nur noch 3 Pin Lüfter die schwarz sind . Stehe vor der Wahl zwischen Bitfenix Spectre Schwarz und Be Quiet Pure wings 2


----------



## Monsjo (1. April 2014)

Die Bequiet.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (1. April 2014)

Kühlt besser und ist leiser oder ?


----------



## Monsjo (1. April 2014)

Genau, du hast es erkannt.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (1. April 2014)

Bin auch für BeQueit


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. April 2014)

Ich würde Blacksilent PL-2 bzw PK-2 nehmen, die haben ein besseres Lager als die Pure Wings


----------



## HMangels91 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

also ich finde subjektiv die silent wings von BQ leiser als die NB. Die NB brauchen ne hohe Spannung=hohe drehzahl=lauter


----------



## Icedaft (2. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Dann teste mal die PWM-Variante, bei 700rpm nicht hörbar:

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## hanssx2 (2. April 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Dann teste mal die PWM-Variante, bei 700rpm nicht hörbar:  Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




Habe von den Noiseblocker jetzt 24 Stück in meinem Build (wakü)
Und muss sagen, dass sie selbst ungedrosselt leise sind,aber wenn sie dann noch gedrosselt werden sind sie quasi nicht mehr zu hören 

Und das selbst in Push/pull auf einem Radiator, bei so einer Zusammenstellung merkt man lärm und Unwuchten im Lager sofort 

Die hat der PL2 net


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (2. April 2014)

Ich glaub ich nehm die BQ Lüfter 
Noch eine Frage :
Wann geht eine Grafikkarte in der Regel kaputt ? Kann ich erwarten dass wenn sie 2 Jahre ohne Probleme läuft, einfach abschmiert 

Und das wichtigste :
Ist es erwünscht wenn ich demnächst , aus Dankbarkeit für eure Hilfe , ein Review über die Grafikkarte ( eventuell auch die anderen Teile) mache ?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. April 2014)

Also meine ist nach 7 Jahre abgeraucht eine 9600gts man kann aber Psch haben.


----------



## Monsjo (2. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Und zum anderen: Bilder reichen, aber die wären super, man will auch das Ergebnis sehen.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (2. April 2014)

Kann aber wie gesagt die ein oder andere Woche dauern , werde es aber definitiv machen


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (5. April 2014)

Kurze Frage nochmal an euch :
Bei Hardwareversand hätte ich noch paar Tage rückgaberecht . Soll ich das Stryker zurückgeben und dafür das Trooper ( also das schwarze ) mit sichtfenster kaufen ?


----------



## Monsjo (5. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Welches findet dein Sohn schicker?


----------



## Adi1 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Soll ich das Stryker zurückgeben und dafür das Trooper ( also das schwarze ) mit sichtfenster kaufen ?


 
 Beide Gehäuse sind schon relativ groß, für Single-GPU-Systeme

 eigentlich schon zu groß.

 Ich würde mich da mal im Fractal/Nanoxia-Midi-Tower-Segment umschauen.

 Mehr Gehäuse braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## grenn-CB (5. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Würde es auch so sehen wie Monsjo, immerhin muss ihm das am Ende gefallen und nicht uns hier im Forum.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (5. April 2014)

Das ist ja eben das Problem freunde 
Er weiß immernoch nichts vom PC . Das mit den sleeves hat er beim Kollegen gesehen und hab ihn kurz gefragt wie er sowas findet 

Ich weiß das Gehäuse muss nicht euch gefallen aber : passen weiße LEDs in ein weißes Gehäuse mit schwarzer Hardware ? 
Weil der Kontrast ist eigentlich sehr wichtig , das Trooper ist ja in komplett schwarz gehalten , das stryker in Weiß und bisschen schwarz ( front, Seite etc)
Schwierig und ich als 40 jähriger Opa hab keine Ahnung von sowas  danke Leute


----------



## grenn-CB (5. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Schwarz und weiß passt eigentlich ziemlich gut zueinander  auch weißes Licht dürfte da gut zu passen, zumindest aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (5. April 2014)

Mir ist ne neue Idee in den Sinn gekommen . Und das mein ich ernst und haltet mch nicht bitte für verrückt 
Also hab überlegt ne MSI 780 Lightning zu kaufen und das zu machen :
-Über die gelben Streifen schwarze Folie kleben 
- den gelben Lüfter durch einen Be Quiet shadow Wing 80 mm ersetzen 

Ist das ne gute Idee ? Hatte vor das zu machen aber eins hält mich noch zurück :
Ich weiß nicht ob der mittlere Lüfter ersetzbar ist und :
Bei der Lightning leuchtet der Lightning Schriftzug in *blau *
Zudem hat es 16 blaue LEDs .
Die Frage ist : Würde sowas in dem Case gut oder besser als die Gigabyte 780 GHz aussehen ? Ich bin auf eure Meinung gespannt  Das Bild
Hab ich aus dem thread aus dem GPU Bereich des Forums .
Ehrliche Meinungen bitte


----------



## Monsjo (5. April 2014)

Ich würde es lassen, da du deine Garantie so vergessen kannst.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (5. April 2014)

Naja lüfter tauschen ist ja kein Problem , bei RMA kommt der orginale drauf . Und das mit den gelben Seiten : Da kann Man ja die Folie auch abmachen . Die Frage : Würde die 780 GHz oder die Lightning besser ausschauen ?


----------



## XyZaaH (5. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Das ist eine Übertakter Karte, und viel zu teuer. Außerdem kann die Karte beim Umbau kaputtgehen, und die Garantie ist auch weg. Lass lieber did Gigabyte drin.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (5. April 2014)

Mich reizt eher der Schriftzug der leuchtet . Hmm bin unentschlossen . Weil die Garantie geht ja nicht verloren wenn ich einfach nen neuen Lüfter dranmache und den alten behalte .

Was meint ihr ? Würde die Lightning optisch besser in meinem Case   als die GHz aussehen  ?


----------



## Monsjo (5. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Laut welchem Link kann man den mittleren Lüfter entfernen?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (6. April 2014)

Hab beim MSI Support nachgefragt aber noch keine Antwort 

Bis dahin zum Schriftzug, dieser leuchtet im Idle Grün, unter Last Blau und unter voller Last Rot

Ich glaub in nem Weiß beleuchteten Case sähe das ganze nicht so ganz dufte aus . Oder ?
Freitag wird bestellt


----------



## Icedaft (6. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Mit dem PC soll aber schon noch gespielt werden? Oder steht der als Lichtinstallation zur Deko flach vor der Wand im Wohnzimmer? Wenn Du farblich passendes "BlingBling" willst , dann nimm diese hier Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra DHS Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C78X-1SDN-L5HSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Die DHS nicht unbedingt, die normale kostet 60€ weniger: Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C78V-1SDN-L5HSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Monsjo (6. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Nur wurde die schon vorher ohne Grund abgeschmettert.


----------



## CL4P-TP (6. April 2014)

Der Aufpreis zur DHS lohnt sich mMn nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

die DHS ist doch fast so schnell wie ne 780ti oder ? Habe ich mal gehört...


----------



## CL4P-TP (6. April 2014)

Die DHS hat einfach nen höheren Takt.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Die DHS hat nen höheren Takt und den GK110-300-B1 statt des GK110-300-A1


----------



## Icedaft (6. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Auf Deutsch?


----------



## Monsjo (6. April 2014)

Die DHS nutzt eine neuere Chiprevision.


----------



## Icedaft (6. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Gut, gibt es irgendwelche Vor- bzw. Nachteile zwischen den Revisionen? Was wurde geändert?


----------



## CL4P-TP (6. April 2014)

Angeblich soll die B1-Variante besser zu übertakten sein.


----------



## HMangels91 (12. April 2014)

Und wie weit ist der pc nun TE?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (12. April 2014)

Werde Montag bestellen 
Board , Gehäuse , kühler, CPU sind schon da .

Als Soundkarte hab ich an die DGX gedacht , meint ihr die ist aus Platzgründen besser oder schlechter als die DG? Weil das eine ist PCI , das andere PCIE .

Board:Gigabyte H87 Hd3

Die Grafikkarte ist ja sowieso dual slot


----------



## JPW (12. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Also ich habe die PCI Version der DX und die ist komplett gleich Bis auf den Anschluss. 
Also nimm die, die besser passt.
Ich hatte mich bewusst für die PCI Version entschieden. So kann sie bei mir in den untersten Slot. 
Generell sollte man natürlich PCIe nehmen, wegen Zukunft usw... Aber da neue Boards sogar immer noch PCI haben...


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



JPW schrieb:


> Aber da neue Boards sogar immer noch PCI haben...


 
Was für mich eben unverständlich ist da der PCH gar kein PCI mehr kann.
Es braucht einen Switch damit die Hersteller PCI Slots einsetzen können.
Eigentlich schwachsinnig.


----------



## JPW (12. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Stimme ich dir zu, kam mir aber ganz gelegen, da ich wegen altem Board die PCI Version hatte und mir keine neue kaufen musste. 

Was kommt denn da überhaupt für ein Headset dran? Weil Onboard Karten sind auch nicht so schlecht wie der Ruf.
Sorry, dass ich jetzt nicht noch mal 600 Beiträge durchgehe


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ich hab auch nichts gegen PCI.
Nur verstehe ich nicht wieso die Mainboard Hersteller einen switch einbauen damit sie PCI Slots verbauen können anstatt endlich mal den Schnitt zu machen und nur auf PCIe zu gehen. 
Klar würde das für einige bedeuten dass sie ihre alten Karten nicht mehr verwenden können aber PCIe gibt es ja auch nicht erst seit gestern.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (12. April 2014)

Also bei mir könnte sie in den untersten Slot aber lohnt sich das ? Weil GrafikKarte ist ja dual Slot und ich habe keine Lust dass die Karte wärmer wird weil die Grafikkarte zu wenig Luft bekommt bzw die Luft von der Soundkarte geblockt wird 
Im Anhang ist ein Bild von dem Board . In den obersten kommt die gpu rein( PCIE 3.0x16)

KH: Superlux HD681
Sind ganz i.O
MfG


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Wie gesagt. Ich kritisiere das Layout der H87 und B85 Boards.
Keine Ahnung wieso die unten PCI Slots einbauen.
PCIe 1x Slots wären wesentlich sinnvoller.
Oder eben je ein Slot PCIe und PCI. Das ginge auch.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (12. April 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Ich kritisiere das Layout der H87 und B85 Boards. Keine Ahnung wieso die unten PCI Slots einbauen. PCIe 1x Slots wären wesentlich sinnvoller. Oder eben je ein Slot PCIe und PCI. Das ginge auch.



Mag sein aber das Board hab ich ja leider schon und kann mich leider Gottes nicht entscheiden wo die Soundkarte hin soll :/ entwender ganz unten oder einen drüber aber was ist sinnvoller ? Behindert die Soundkarte dann die GPU ?


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Kauf die PCI Soundkarte.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (12. April 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf die PCI Soundkarte.



Stirbt PCI nicht aus ? Nicht dass die PCI  nach 2 Jahren ausgestorben ist und die Soundkarte unbrauchbar ist


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Solange du den Rechner mit dem Board hast läuft die Soundkarte doch. 
Und dass du die danach nicht mehr nutzen kannst weil PCI schon seit Jahren tot ist sollte doch jetzt auch klar sein.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Oder Du nimmst eine externe  : ASUS Xonar U7, USB


----------



## JPW (12. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ich würde auch die PCI nehmen. 
So teuer ist die jetzt nicht, bei einem komplett neuen Rechner muss dann halt auch eine neue Soundkarte rein... Aber wer weiss vielleicht wird dann immer noch ein PCI Slot verbaut 

Also der unterste Slot scheint mir schon am sinnvollsten, die anderen sind dann doch sehr nah an der Grafikkarte. 

Ansonsten extern. 

Aber wie schon oben geschrieben:
Muss überhaupt eine Soundkarte rein?


----------



## Monsjo (12. April 2014)

Genau, welcher Sound ist angedacht?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (12. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Nur gamen ,  naja zB bei Ghosts bzw bei Shootern ist es wichtig dass ich die Gegner höre und halt ne gute Qualität hab.Oder nicht ?


Also die?
ASUS Xonar DG retail, PCI (90-YAA0K0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JPW (13. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Es geht eher um das Equipment. 
Mit einem günstigen 2.1 System wirst du keinen Unterschied zum Onboard Sound hören. 

Bei nem Guten Kopfhörer, also kein Headset, ist das schon wieder was ganz anderes. Da geht es dann ja vor allem um den leistungsfähigeren Verstärker.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Würde man denn was bei einem Superlux HD681 merken ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. April 2014)

Da merkt man schon mit ner DGX schon einen großen Unterschied.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (13. April 2014)

Dann hol ich mir eine für 27€ danke 
Aber zwischen DG und DGX bestehen wirklich gar keine unterschiede außer der Steckplatz ist anders ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. April 2014)

Da musst unsere Soundexperten noch fragen, aber ich denke ja.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. April 2014)

Also ob du bei CoD nen Unterschied merkst , schwer zu sagen. Bei MW3 hat man net so viel gehört eigentlich nur Schüsse. Bei CoD ist Skill das wichtigste und viell. 120hz oder 144 hz Monitor


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. April 2014)

Soundqualitativ sind es große Unterschiede. Und die Kiddies die das Spielen hören anscheinend nie Musik oder ähnliches. Ich konnte mit meiner Soka besser orten.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. April 2014)

Na gut aber wenn du zu spät "jumps" hilft dir die Musik net viel .


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. April 2014)

Wieso ziehst du diese Diskussion wieder ins absurde? Du hast noch nie ausprobiert mit den Superlux mit und ohne Soka zu spielen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Wieso ziehst du diese Diskussion wieder ins absurde? Du hast noch nie ausprobiert mit den Superlux mit und ohne Soka zu spielen.



Doch hab ich  aber ok das ist wieder Offtopic 

@TE ist der PC nun fertig ?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (13. April 2014)

Fast . Im Anhang habt ihr nochmal ne Liste , wird morgen früh alles bestellt . Passt ?

Sogar ich freu mich schon


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. April 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Doch hab ich  aber ok das ist wieder Offtopic



Ich meine ein Spiel das nicht vollkommen verkackt wurde.

CPU, Board und CO sind schon da? Sonst sieht es gut aus, auch wenn ich das e9 mit 450W nehmen würde.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. April 2014)

Gutii aber eher das 480W mit CM.


----------



## grenn-CB (13. April 2014)

Das wollte er ja nicht wegen den bunten Anschlüssen.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (13. April 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Das wollte er ja nicht wegen den bunten Anschlüssen.


  Nicht nur wegen dass , das Ding ist eben dass ich eh alle Kabel brauche und keins abziehen würde


----------



## keinnick (13. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Kannst Du so bestellen aber das 450er würde auch reichen.


----------



## Monsjo (13. April 2014)

Besonders weil, dass 500W nichtmal technisch anders ist, es ist einfach hochgelabelt.


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. April 2014)

Der Unterschied beträgt ja nur 23W auf der 12V-Leitung, wenn man nach den Spezifikationen geht.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Nicht nur wegen dass , das Ding ist eben dass ich eh alle Kabel brauche und keins abziehen würde


 
Das 450er Modell ist ausreichend.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ich denk mir so es wird das E9 450/500 und was sehe ich: Das Seasonic G550 in der PCGH Edition -.-
Seasonic G-Series 550W PCGH-Edition - Neu und jetzt verfügbar [Anzeige]

Meinungen? Besser als das E9?


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

zu teuer und Single Rail.


----------



## keinnick (13. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Ich denk mir so es wird das E9 450/500 und was sehe ich: Das Seasonic G550 in der PCGH Edition -.-



Stolzer Preis. Mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (16. April 2014)

Danke euch Jungs  kam nicht dazu , daher wird's vorraussichrlich bestellt .
Zur Asus Xonar DG: Bulk oder retail ? Braucht man Retail bei soundkarten ?
Mfg


----------



## HMangels91 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Keine Ahnung, du lääst dir echt mächtig Zeit, wie lange ist der Sohn den unterwegs?


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. April 2014)

Nö, Bulk reicht.


----------



## 98romi (17. April 2014)

Was ist überhaupt der Unterschied zwischen Bulk und Retail??


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. April 2014)

Retrail hat noch irgendwelches Zubehör mit dabei, das man nicht braucht. Nur bei BD-LW ist die Software nützlich.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Bei Retail ist oft noch ne Software CD dabei und ne bunte Verpackung


----------



## dsdenni (17. April 2014)

So einen langen Kaufberatungsthread hab ich noch nie zuvor gesehn


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. April 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> So einen langen Kaufberatungsthread hab ich noch nie zuvor gesehn



Und du hast ihm verlängert 

Sonny wie weit bist du den ?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Alles klar,hab so bestellt:
Wird vermutlich Dienstag-Donnerstag eintreffen:
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Jetzt kommt der schlimmste Teil der Geschichte. Seid ihr bereit? Ich werdet lachen. sehr 
Also der Junge hatte grade Geburtstag(daher die späte Rückmeldung),als Überraschung hab ich gesagt er muss noch einige Tage drauf warten. So weit,so gut.
Jetzt kommt aber der Knaller! Die Schwester meiner Frau(also seine Tante  ) kam rein mit ner riesen Verpackung zu uns ins Haus. Ich dacht mir nur: ok? Sie kommt rein,dann waren alle aufeinmal ganz angespannt weil das Ding eben extrem groß war. Er macht einen kleinen Riss in die Verpackung und ich sage : "Ach du ********". Die ganze Famillie hat rüber geguckt aber nicht lange denn das Paket war komplett auf und was sah ich? Einen  Pc  Ich glaube dass war der peinlichste Moment meines Lebens,ich plane für ihn ein 1500€ Projekt mit Schnick Schnack und sie bringt einfach ne Kiste aus dem Media Markt mit. Oh gott  Er ging natürlich sofort hoch und hat das Ding sofort angeschlossen und war begeistert. Hab ihn dann aufgeklärt und er meinte dass ich den PC behalten soll da er mit dem PC aus dem Media Markt absolut zufrieden ist. Erst hab ich mich so gefühlt:
http://www.klartext-magazin.de/49A/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/YaoMingFace.png

Dann aber direkt so:
http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...ican_troll_face_by_mariodude12312-d5mtl9z.png


Sein neuer PC ist der geworden:
ASUS Essentio G10AC-DE021S Gaming-PCs kaufen bei Media Markt
Stornieren könnte ich,aber meint ihr soll das ganze Projekt abblasen oder soll ich den PC für mich behalten und zocken?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. April 2014)

Haha ist das Teil Schrott  ich würde den PC bestellen und dann Media PC vs den du bestellst  in z.B  Firestrike  das wäre ein Knaller.


----------



## Icedaft (17. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Finanzielle Probleme scheint es jedenfalls bei Euch in der Familie nicht zu geben ...


----------



## grenn-CB (17. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Hilfe, wärst du mal etwas schneller gewesen ich denke mit dem PC den du zusammengestellt hättest wäre er am Ende nich zufriedener gewesen.
Der MediaMarkt PC ist nichtmal 700€ wert.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. April 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Finanzielle Probleme scheint es jedenfalls bei Euch in der Familie nicht zu geben ...



Ja eben 


Ich würds sagen selbr Schuld statt zu bestellen hast du mit LEDs und Sleeves gespielt


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Nein paar Sachen waren nicht lieferbar. Mein aktueller Notebook,ich hab zwar einen PC aber da ist ne GTX 295 und ein Pentium drin(benutze ich selten),ist ein:
i5 2410m
4GB Ram
HD 4000
 Schade finde ich es eher dass er so einen Sch** PC im Rechner hat,hab den selber zusammengestellt und ich komme auf 660€ 

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Hmm meint ihr ich soll das Projekt beibehalten oder stornieren? Liegt zwar bei mir aber zocken wäre mal nicht schlecht am wochenende wenn man die ganze woche arbeitet


----------



## grenn-CB (17. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Wenn du ihn ja manchmal selber nutzen willst zum Spielen, dann würde ich das Projekt beibehalten.


----------



## Noob-boost (17. April 2014)

Bestell ihn erstmal so und zeig den PC deinem Sohn und zeig ihm, was er verpasst  Wenn er nicht will, benutz ihn selbst


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Bin ja eigentlich ein guter Vater,aber den schäbigen PC würd ich NIEMALS benutzen(an sich ist er sehr gut mit ner 270,aber dafür 1200€ zu verlangen..das ist schäbig


----------



## Icedaft (17. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Pah, da wäre ich selbst als Vater Schwein und würde ihm das Teil süffisant zeigen: "Schau mal, das hätte Deiner sein können...."


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Selbst schuld, wenn der sohn nicht ein paar tage warten kann.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (17. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Nimms Paket an , dann ruf dein Sohn und sag : Schau mal dein PC , ach stimmt du hast ja einen... Dann wird das wohl meiner 
Und Pack das Gehäuse aus , zeig ihm die Lüfter und das geile Mainboard und bau noch paar LED's ein usw. 

Prime95 & Furmark laufen lassen und sagen : Isser nicht schön leise


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ich sag mal so: Bf4 auf Ultra Vergleich,das wird intressant  Naja selbst Schuld,wird halt meine Maschine,warum nicht  Ich meld mich falls es soweit ist,danke jungs


----------



## grenn-CB (17. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ich denke dann wird er auch neidisch werden, verstehe echt nicht wie man so zufrieden sein kann mit einen Fertig PC.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (17. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so: Bf4 auf Ultra Vergleich,das wird intressant  Naja selbst Schuld,wird halt meine Maschine,warum nicht  Ich meld mich falls es soweit ist,danke jungs


 
Ich war / bin auch so , aber  lieber warten als gleich das nehmen was man zuerst in die Hand bekommt 

EDIT : olleeee 2K posts xD


----------



## HMangels91 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

ich hoffe du hast die käuferin des PCs im Nachhinein eingeweiht . Kann man den nicht einfach wiederrufen? Und einfach mit offenen Karten spielen? Ich mein es ist ja schade um die Kohle.
//edit: finde es gerade iwie erschütternd. Wie viel Arbeit wir in diesen Thread investiert haben, den sollte dein Sohn sich auch mal ansehen


----------



## HMangels91 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Ich denke dann wird er auch neidisch werden, verstehe echt nicht wie man so zufrieden sein kann mit einen Fertig PC.


 
Wohlmöglich weil "blASUS" draufsteht^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. April 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Ich war / bin auch so , aber  lieber warten als gleich das nehmen was man zuerst in die Hand bekommt
> 
> EDIT : olleeee 2K posts xD



Nice 

Mach paar Benchmarks ala Firestrike usw.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. April 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Und wenn was beim PC kaputt ist hat er verkakt, dank dem tollen Asus Support


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. April 2014)

Hehe stimmt aber ich zerbrech mir grad meinen Kopf mit dem Pc. Bestellung hab ich bei Mindfactory storniert da Grafikkarte erst nach paar Wochen kommen soll . Naja also bestelle ich bei Hardwareversand , ist eh besser ^^
Jetzt kommt aber das entscheidende :
Hab grad die Vapor X entdeckt , wenn ich die mit dem P10 statt der 780, den sleeves und dem e9 nehme wäre ich 40 günstiger dran .
Nur was wäre insgesamt optisch auch besser ? Der Preis intressierz mich nicht da ich finanziell gut bin und da beide Karten gleich schnell sind entscheidet die Optik .
Entweder ich setze wie am Anfang alles auf schwarz wund beleuchte das ganze  Case Weiß ODER ich lass das ganze innere immernoch schwarz und setz die Vapor X in Szene ( die leuchtet ja je nach Last Blau-Gelb-Rot) ABER lass das Case immernoch Weiß aufleuchten . 
Leistung und Preis ist irrelevant , sagt mir bitte lieber was besser aussehen würde 

Und sorry für den langen thread 
MFG


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. April 2014)

Jap nimm die Vapor + P10 sollte besser aussehen


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. April 2014)

Meinste ? Case ist ja komplett schwarz und halt Weiß ausgeleuchtet . Dadrin blau ?


----------



## 98romi (18. April 2014)

Wie weit ist der PC jetzt eigentlich schon??

Welche Teile wurden schon bestellt und welche fehlen noch??


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (13. Mai 2014)

Sooo freunde es wurde jetzt alles bestellt !  Gerade mit vorkasse gezahlt . Was meint ihr , wie lang brauchen die ?
Wollt ihr die genauen Teile wissen ?


----------



## JPW (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ich dachte er hätte jetzt schon einen PC?


----------



## Metalic (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Die Rakete bestellt er ja für sich selbst um den Sohnemann zu ärgern


----------



## JPW (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ok, dann freue ich mich auf Berichte, aber hatte leider bei diesem mega Thread den Überblick verloren


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Jep er hat jetzt den Scheiß hier 
ASUS Essentio G10AC-DE021S Gaming-PCs kaufen bei Media Markt

Naja...hab vorne noch weiße LED Lüfter gekauft,das wird mit den schwarzen Dingern extrem krass aussehen 
http://www.vortez.net/index.php?ct=news&action=file&id=2961


Wie lang dauert es bis die Sachen kommen c.a? Ich hoffe bis Freitag ist alles da


----------



## drebbin (13. Mai 2014)

So kann man auch sein Geld verschwenden....


----------



## Metalic (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Wenn du heute sehr früh überwiesen hast, kann es sein dass das Geld schon dort ist. Ansonsten wird es morgen Vormittag gut geschrieben. Weiß nicht wie fix die Jungs dann sind. Mit Glück geht das Paket morgen raus. Tippe aber eher auf übermorgen. Einen Tag später sollte es da sein.

Mein Tip: Freitag


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



drebbin schrieb:


> So kann man auch sein Geld verschwenden....


 
Klar,man verschwendet sein Geld indem man den Airflow verbessert und Frontlüfter kauft,genau 

Hab netzteil,ssd und mikrofon heute morgen um 11 überwiesen und GPU&Rest um c.a 13:30

Ich hoffe es kommt Freitag,dann kann ich Freitag die Sachen drauf installieren und Samstag suchten


----------



## McZonk (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Jep er hat jetzt den Scheiß hier
> ASUS Essentio G10AC-DE021S Gaming-PCs kaufen bei Media Markt
> 
> Naja...hab vorne noch weiße LED Lüfter gekauft,das wird mit den schwarzen Dingern extrem krass aussehen
> http://www.vortez.net/index.php?ct=news&action=file&id=2961



Mach doch mal ein Foto von dem PC .


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Erst heut bestellt,wenn er da ist kommen Reviews + Bilder ohne Ende


----------



## JPW (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Klar,man verschwendet sein Geld indem man den Airflow verbessert und Frontlüfter kauft,genau


 
Vielleicht meinte er den Fertig PC, oder die Tatsache, dass du deinen nur kaufst um ihn zu "ärgern" ^^


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Die Bilder von dem "Pc" (  ) stell ich gleich rein,hier schonmal der Beleg dass das alles kein Troll Thread war.
Bild: bobo38knr.png - abload.de
Bild: obobo2sajtv.png - abload.de

Gruss


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. Mai 2014)

Wir wollen 3D Mark !!! Und Furmark !!!


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Wird kommen,aber ich muss nur gucken wann  Wenn alles da ist dann tippe ich auf Samstag


----------



## drebbin (13. Mai 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Klar,man verschwendet sein Geld indem man den Airflow verbessert und Frontlüfter kauft,genau



Ich meinte lediglich den media Markt PC


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. Mai 2014)

Nur weil der PC geil ist , ist doch toll ein Chinsböller, das billigste Board, ein billig Gehäuse und dazu eine R270


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



drebbin schrieb:


> Ich meinte lediglich den media Markt PC


 

Dann sorry  Ja der Media Markt Rechner ist echt fürn ...,gefühlte 50 Sone starten neben ihm


----------



## McZonk (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Die Bilder von dem "Pc" (  ) stell ich gleich rein,...


 Jep, mach mal


----------



## Nazzy (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

komische "Story" . Anscheinend magst du die Schwester nicht sonderlich, sonst hättest du ihr geraten, dass Kackteil umzutauschen  und Geld zu sparen


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Der Junge hatte Spaß dran,da wollte ich ihm nicht den Spaß einfach ruinieren,wenn er Spaß hat bin ich auch glücklich


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. Mai 2014)

Haha  wie alt ist der 15/16?  Bin 14 und ich weiß das solche Rechner für die Tonne sind .


----------



## Metalic (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Meinen ersten Rechner habe ich mir mit 14 gekauft von Vobis. Dachte auch das wäre das non-plus-ultra


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Servus und guten Nachmittag euch allen . Mein  Sohn hat nächste Woche geburstag und seine alte Kiste ist ihm zu  langsam , er wollte ein kleines setup aber ich dachte mir ich schenk ihm  was größeres , er will dass der Pc sehr schön aussieht und schnell ist
> 
> Ich packe ihn meinen i5 4570 und meine 2 4 Gb RAM module  sowieso meine San Disk SSD und die Hdd rein , der Rest muss neu rein ,  dachte an sowas :
> Produktvergleich Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 GHz Edition WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N780GHZ-3GD), Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3, BitFenix Spectre schwarz, 120x120x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 87.88m³/h, 18dB(A) (BFF-SCF-12025KK-RP), BitFenix Spe
> ...



Ich möchte ja nix unterstellen, aber 

Ich bin dann ma wech....

Der Thread wurde am 16.3.2014 erstellt.


----------



## drebbin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Rosi - hier können auch wir nichts mehr ausrichten


----------



## LastChaosTyp (14. Mai 2014)

Was willst du hier auchnoch ausrichten? Die Teile sind bestellt und kommen hoffentlich bald an, Ich will Bilder sehen! 
@Offtopic: Ich habe mir auch für 600€ mit 13 meinen ersten "Gaming" Rechner ri Mediamarkt gekauft. Das einzige Kriterium war: Hauptsache i7 drinne
Allerdings hab ich erst danach angefangen, mich wirklich Hardware auseinanderzusetzen. Jetzt muss ich allenTeile nachbund nach aufrüsten :'(
Was bekomt man bei MM für 600€ vot zwei Jahren?
i7 2600 nonK
Nvidia GT 530
Einen Gratissprengsatz und Schweißgerät in einem mit unbekannter Wattzahl
1 TB Seagate Barracuda (das beste am PC )
irgend ein H61 Mainboard von Lenovo
ein wunderschönes DVD-Laufwerk, was seinen Dienst aber ganz gut vereichtet
einen Plastikbomber aus dem 2. Weltkrieg


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (14. Mai 2014)

Ist ja im Grunde keine kaufberatung mehr , dachte ich poste als dank für eure Hilfe Benchwerte und Fotos , kann aber von mir aus geclosed werden


----------



## McZonk (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Ist ja im Grunde keine kaufberatung mehr , dachte ich poste als dank für eure Hilfe Benchwerte und Fotos , kann aber von mir aus geclosed werden


 Du wolltest doch ein Bild von dem Media-Markt-PC posten.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Hier kannste den Plastikbomber sehen: ASUS Essentio G10AC-DE021S Gaming-PCs kaufen bei Media Markt 
Wurde vorher schonmal gepostet


----------



## McZonk (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Es geht mir aber nicht darum Produktbilder zu sehen.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Das Asus Case sieht doch richtig gut aus, finde ich 

Plastikbomber wäre = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Aso  Wusste ich net.  Ja, dann interessieren mich die Bilder auch mal  Kannste ja dann in einen Post mit deinem neuen Rechner machen.


----------



## JaniZz (14. Mai 2014)

Von Anfang an wusste ich dass die Geschichte bis zum Himmel.stinkt.
nur frage ich mich warum man sich sowas an den Haaren herbei zieht. 

Komischer Typ. Naja bist.bestimmt selber grade mal 13 und brauchtest Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Von Anfang an wusste ich dass die Geschichte bis zum Himmel.stinkt.
> nur frage ich mich warum man sich sowas an den Haaren herbei zieht.
> 
> Komischer Typ. Naja bist.bestimmt selber grade mal 13 und brauchtest Aufmerksamkeit


 
Bin gerade auf der Arbeit und die Bilder vom Asus PC kommen heut Abend,wenn zu Zweifel am Thread hast bitte schön,kannst gerne raus.

Hab grad die Nachricht bekommen dass E9,SSD und das Mic versendet wurden,die GPU etc noch nicht


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Mai 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Von Anfang an wusste ich dass die Geschichte bis zum Himmel.stinkt.
> nur frage ich mich warum man sich sowas an den Haaren herbei zieht.
> 
> Komischer Typ. Naja bist.bestimmt selber grade mal 13 und brauchtest Aufmerksamkeit



 Sicherlich ... und die Bestellbilder hat er gefälscht


----------



## McZonk (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Sicherlich ... und die Bestellbilder hat er gefälscht


 Es ist ohne weiteres möglich eine Bestellung auf Vorkasse zu tätigen und diese nicht zu bezahlen und damit verfallen zu lassen. (Ohne hier jemandem etwas unterstellen zu wollen).

Das Ganze hier durch die "gleich gemachten" (Zitat) Bilder des MM-PCs zu widerlegen anstatt hier ausfallend zu werden (der ist ja als einziges schließlich schon da  ), sollte ja kein Problem sein - eigentlich. Naja, ich bin raus und hab jetzt jedenfalls genug Eindrücke gesammelt.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Bin grade auf der Arbeit,da gehen Bilder schlecht.. Achja soviel dazu:


Das Gehäuse,die CPU,das Board etc ist schon da,das hab ich schon gepostet,Fake ne?

Das:
Bild: bobox7kkd.png - abload.de
Bild: obobo20pb8n.png - abload.de

Auch gefaket ne? Spätestens Freitag werdet ihr wissen dass die Sachen da sind.
Warum soll ich hier so ein Drama drauß machen?

Und wenn ich hier als Lügner bezeichnet werde endet bei mir der Spaß..


----------



## JaniZz (14. Mai 2014)

Ich rede nicht von den Bestellungen, mag ja sein das er sich so den PC gekauft hat für sich.
Ich meine dass dieser PC.für sein angeblichen Sohn ist, er sich aber nur widerspricht wie hier schon angemerkt wurde.
Allein so wie er sich in Text ausdrückt, lässt eher auf ein jüngeres alter schätzen.
Und wer.seinem 13 jährigen Sohn ein PC für 1500 Euro einfach mal zum Geburtstag schenken kann, hat entweder im Lotto gewonnen, ein sehr gut bezahlten Job oder ne reiche Oma geheiratet 

Mir eigentlich egal, nur stört es dass er ein blender/Troll in meinen Augen ist und die Leute hier an der Nase herumführt.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Heute Abend werden Bilder kommen,was ist an meiner Schreibweise unpassend? Ich kriege in meinem Job viel Geld,da ist es mir egal wie teuer das ist.

Was soll sich denn widersprochen haben? Er hat halt noch einen PC gekriegt,daher behalte ich den jetzt.


----------



## keinnick (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Bin grade auf der Arbeit,da gehen Bilder schlecht.. Achja soviel dazu:
> 
> 
> Das Gehäuse,die CPU,das Board etc ist schon da,das hab ich schon gepostet,Fake ne?
> ...




Ich möchte Dir nichts unterstellen aber schaue Dir doch mal den Verlauf dieses Threads an. Du postest ursprünglich am 16.03.2014, dass Dein Sohn nächste Woche Geburtstag hat und heute, 2 Monate und fast 700 Posts später ist die Kiste noch immer nicht einsatzbereit (ja, das mit dem MM-PC habe ich gelesen)? Mir persönlich ist das so ziemlich egal aber ich kann verstehen, wenn sich einige Leute Fragen stellen oder daran zweifeln, dass das Ganze jemals fertig wird. Nix für ungut aber so etwas zieht man normalerweise in ein paar Tagen durch.


----------



## JaniZz (14. Mai 2014)

Anfangs hast du noch ein i5 3... In deinen Rechner und jetzt nur noch ein Pentium? 
Auf Start Post bezogen,.




SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Nein paar Sachen waren nicht lieferbar. Mein aktueller Notebook,ich hab zwar einen PC aber da ist ne GTX 295 und ein Pentium drin(benutze ich selten),ist ein:
> i5 2410m
> 4GB Ram
> HD 4000
> Schade finde ich es eher dass er so einen Sch** PC im Rechner hat,hab den selber zusammengestellt und ich komme auf 660€


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Das verstehe ich auch,gar keine Frage.

Nur wie gesagt hatte er vor 2 Monaten Geburtstag,da kam der Asus Rechner zum Einsatz und ich hab halt auf Watch Dogs gewartet(da meine Wunschkarte sowieso nicht lieferbar war) bis ich die Sachen kaufe. Die sind jetzt bestellt,mein Junge fährt morgen Abend zum Schüler Austausch für 6 Monate,er nimmt den PC mit,daher krall ich ihn mir heute und schicke ein Foto. Freitag gibts dann eins von meinem 

@JaniZZ:

Das ist eben der Anfang,hab mich ja erst entschlossen den PC zu kaufen als er den MM Rechner gekriegt hat.


----------



## Fafafin (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Also ich finde den Thread interessant. Mal sehen, was noch an Fotos kommt.

Die Signatur des TE bringt mich aber ins Grübeln:
CPU: 2x 3970X Extreme Edition@5 Ghz mit Corsair H105/// 96 GB Ram//  Mobo: EVGA Classified SR-X 2011//GPU:  2x Geforce GTX Titan Z im SLI//  PSU: Corsair RM 1000W// Gehäuse: LC-Power Pro-925B // 4 TB HDD// 2x OCZ  Agility 3 480 GB Raid

Das Board passt nicht ins Gehäuse, 96GB RAM sind mir suspekt. Wer zwei 3970X@5 GHz sein eigen nennt, der braucht ganz sicher keine Beratung hier im Forum; im Gegenteil, er hilft anderen, die nicht so viel von der Materie verstehen. Die Titan Z im SLI ist ein toller Spaß, mit den beiden CPUs ist die Stromaufnahme aber so groß, dass das Netzteil seine Schutzschaltungen wirkungsvoll demonstrieren kann.

Aber ich bleibe am Ball.


----------



## keinnick (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ich glaube die Signatur ist nur ein Joke oder wenn man es so nennen möchte: Eine Satire auf die "Ich möchte von allem das beste und teuerste"-Threads 

Falls nicht, korrigiert mich bitte


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



Fafafin schrieb:


> Die Signatur des TE bringt mich aber ins Grübeln:
> CPU: 2x 3970X Extreme Edition@5 Ghz mit Corsair H105/// 96 GB Ram//  Mobo: EVGA Classified SR-X 2011//GPU:  2x Geforce GTX Titan Z im SLI//  PSU: Corsair RM 1000W// Gehäuse: LC-Power Pro-925B // 4 TB HDD// 2x OCZ  Agility 3 480 GB Raid


 

Das ist ein "Spaß" von Roundy & TSD,irgendwelche überteuerten Komponenten reinposten in die Signatur


----------



## Fafafin (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Alles klar. 
Warum habe ich mir nur die Mühe gemacht, das alles irgendwie einzuordnen? Naja, egal.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Grad ne Mail von HWV bekommen,6.6 KG ist das Paket schwer 
Was haben die da reingepackt? Metall?
Hier die Sachen die ich da gekauft hab:

Produktvergleich Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 GHz Edition WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N780GHZ-3GD), BitFenix Alchemy 24-Pin ATX Verlängerung 45cm, sleeved schwarz (BFA-MSC-24ATX45KK-RP), Sharkoon Drakonia Gaming Mat, BitFenix S


----------



## Adi1 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Die wollen Ihren Müll auch loswerden,

 das stopfen Sie dann als Füllmaterial rein.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Wurd um 17:48 versendet(beide Pakete) und die Lieferung ist jetzt laut DHL bei 20%

Meint ihr das kommt morgen?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Mai 2014)

Kann sein spätestens am Freitag .

Dein Sohn wird 6 Monate weg sein und du sitzst im Forum ?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Er ist mit seinen Kollegen raus und bin ja noch am arbeiten 
Aber in den letzten Monaten haben wa viel unternommen,zB Borussia geguckt


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Mai 2014)

Hoffentlich hat BVB verloren .

@Topic Hoffe deine Ghz Spulenfiepen ab 5FPS . Ne Spaß . Also du sollst deine GraKa OCen .


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Jep,werd 60 mV und 16% PT draufhauen und versuchen die auf 1300 zu prügeln 
Ich glaub bei mir wird die bei 90-92° laufen,ein Glück das tsd nicht hier ist


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Jungs die Grafikkarte etc ist jetzt bei 40% laut DHL. Problem: Netzteil erst bei 20%,das wäre extrem mies wenn die GPU morgen kommt und das Netzteil Freitag


----------



## grenn-CB (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Hast du das nicht alles bei einen Händler bestellt oder bei verschiedenen?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Einmal bei Mindfactory(weil das E9 bei HWV nicht lieferbar war) und bei HWV


----------



## McZonk (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Na, was macht das Foto vom PC? Nicht dass du deinen Sohnemann dann verpasst und wir hier 6 Monate warten müssten, das wäre ja auch zu schade.


----------



## JaniZz (14. Mai 2014)

Er ist grade schnell noch zum mediamarkt gerannt und hat das Asus Ding gekauft. Baut ihn grade auf für ein Foto


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Mai 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Er ist grade schnell noch zum mediamarkt gerannt und hat das Asus Ding gekauft. Baut ihn grade auf für ein Foto



Sehr lustig  . Sony hat auch ein Leben  also Arbeit, Familie usw. was dir vielleicht fremd ist


----------



## Nazzy (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Sehr lustig  . Sony hat auch ein Leben  also Arbeit, Familie usw. was dir vielleicht fremd ist


 
sagte der User , mit 3645 Beiträgen in 3 1/2 Monaten


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (15. Mai 2014)

Was genau ist daran jetzt schlimm ? Er ist halt 14 und wenn die Schule gut läuft hat er alle zeit der Welt ..

Das Foto ist gemacht und mein Paket kommt in paar stunden , werde beides gleichzeitig hochladen , wie immer Arbeit


----------



## McZonk (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Auf der Arbeit aber doch so viel Zeit im Forum zu surfen? Klasse . Mein Chef hätte mich vermutlich schon 10mal aus dem Büro entfernt - undzwar dauerhaft.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (15. Mai 2014)

Meine Arbeitszeiten sind unterschiedlich , nur so nebenbei .

Und wenn du Zweifel an der Story hast dann halt dich doch einfach aus dem thread raus , es zwingt dich keiner hier mitzureden


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



McZonk schrieb:


> Auf der Arbeit aber doch so viel Zeit im Forum zu surfen? Klasse . Mein Chef hätte mich vermutlich schon 10mal aus dem Büro entfernt - undzwar dauerhaft.


 
Wenn Dich jemand 'dauerhaft' entfernt ist 1 mal (in Worten 'Einmal') die max. mögliche Anzahl die dein Chef das hätte machen können


----------



## McZonk (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Und wenn du Zweifel an der Story hast dann halt dich doch einfach aus dem thread raus , es zwingt dich keiner hier mitzureden


 Oh doch, den Zwang gibt es im gewissem Maße schon. Es gibt in der Funktion als Mod sicherlich schon das Ziel - beispielweise - manchen User einmal genauer anzusehen. Etwa wenn Leute virtuelle Hausverbote missachten, oder mehrere Accounts anlegen.... 

Ebenso wie wenn es zu exzessivem Spam oder Offtopic kommt, den wir dann aufräumen müssen. 

Nunja, jetzt aber zurück zum Thema.

@Baerliner:  Ja ich weiß, absolute Hyperbel.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (15. Mai 2014)

Fake oder


----------



## Metalic (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Bestimmt bei Google gesucht das Bild  
Nein im ernst. Viel Spaß beim Zusammenbau


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. Mai 2014)

Fake  man sieht nirgendwo ein Beweis dass es deine Sachen sind . Ne viel Vergnügen beim Schrauben


----------



## JaniZz (15. Mai 2014)

Wo ist denn die Asus Kiste?


----------



## Spartan_117 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Schon für den Schüleraustausch eingepackt... is doch logisch


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. Mai 2014)

Also wenn ihr ihm nicht glaubt dann lese den Thread nicht mehr und spammt es nicht voll. Bitte.


----------



## sascha93 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Sollten das nicht am Anfang zwei Netzteile mit jeweils 750W sein ?


----------



## LastChaosTyp (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



sascha93 schrieb:


> Sollten das nicht am Anfang zwei Netzteile mit jeweils 750W sein ?


Am Anfang vielleicht, aber der Thread hat schon über 70 Seiten


----------



## sascha93 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Sollten es nicht 4 asus Karten sein ?


----------



## LastChaosTyp (15. Mai 2014)

4 Karten in nem PC für ~1500€? Haste dich wohl verlesen oder es falsch in Erinnerung


----------



## sascha93 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> 4 Karten in nem PC für ~1500€? Haste dich wohl verlesen oder es falsch in Erinnerung


 
Hab ne Erinnerung das hier nen Paket mit nen Paar Asus Karten Gepostet worden ist. Find diese leider nicht mehr.


----------



## JaniZz (16. Mai 2014)

Da keine Reaktion mehr kommt,.sehe ich meine Vermutung als bestätigt. 

Hast dir zwar den PC gekauft und bin gespannt wie es aussehen wird, aber die Story drumherum ist Müll. 
Keine Ahnung warum man sowas macht?!

Allein ein Familien Vater der sich sonnyblack nennt spricht schon für sich 

Btt: wann sind die restlichen teile da?

PS: anstatt die Stecker zu "bemalen",  würde würde ich es mit einer spraydose versuchen


----------



## Keinmand (16. Mai 2014)

sascha93 schrieb:


> Hab ne Erinnerung das hier nen Paket mit nen Paar Asus Karten Gepostet worden ist. Find diese leider nicht mehr.



Das ist der typ mit dem highend pc der zukunft, der ist im tagebuch thread


----------



## sascha93 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ich blick hier nicht mehr durch! Und wer war das mit dem sohn und den schlechten Noten ?  bin ich hier noch im pcgh forum  ?

edit: heute genau 2 monate und die kiste steht immer noch nicht !


----------



## HMangels91 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



sascha93 schrieb:


> Ich blick hier nicht mehr durch! Und wer war das mit dem sohn und den schlechten Noten ?  bin ich hier noch im pcgh forum  ?
> 
> edit: heute genau 2 monate und die kiste steht immer noch nicht !


 
Problem damit?
Er hat sich viel Zeit gelassen, weil es auch alles stimmig sein sollte.


----------



## keinnick (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



HMangels91 schrieb:


> Problem damit?
> Er hat sich viel Zeit gelassen, weil es auch alles stimmig sein sollte.


 
Lass ihn doch oder hast Du ein Problem damit? Das Ding hier ist auf jeden Fall keine normale Kaufberatung (mehr)... von daher sind solche Posts durchaus angebracht. Du kannst Dir ja mal die letzten 73 (!) Seiten durchlesen, dann siehst Du das evtl. genau so.


----------



## HMangels91 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

ich habe die ganzen 73 seiten mit verfolgt brauch ich nicht
Auf jeden fall freue mich auf Bilder und den Leistungsvergleich und auf den Neid des Sohnes


----------



## sascha93 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ich weiss garnicht wieso hier manche User den TE hier in Schutz nehmen. Das hier ist längst keine Kaufberatung mehr. Guck dir andere solche "kaufberatungen" an, da hast du höchstens 10 SINNVOLLE Seiten mit zusammenstellung und am ende Bilder vom fertigen Pc.
nicht von seite 10-30 kaufberatungen 30-50 sinnlose smalltalkthemen 50-70 mal ein Bild wo angebliche teile drauf sind. da sind wie mein vorredner schon sagt solche Kommentare angebracht.

edit. Warscheinlich hat der angebliche Sohn dann zum nächsten Geburtstag den Pc endlich in der hand


----------



## Adi1 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



sascha93 schrieb:


> nicht von seite 10-30 kaufberatungen 30-50 sinnlose smalltalkthemen 50-70 mal ein Bild wo angebliche teile drauf sind. da sind wie mein vorredner schon sagt solche Kommentare angebracht


 
 Solche Threads sind gut für den Postcounter.


----------



## sascha93 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Wenn dem TE dabei einer abgeht dann viel spass


----------



## LastChaosTyp (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Hier treibt aber nicht der TE den Thread in die Länge, sondern die User! Auf den letzten 5-10 Seiten ist jeder 2. Post so einer: " Ist eh alles nur Fake, bla bla bla." Ihr treibt den Thread in die Länge(Ich übrigens auch gerade ;D ) und nicht der TE. Wartet einfach auf die Bilder und gut ist. Ich wette auch, dass es keiner schafft, hiernach nicht mehr zu posten, bis die Bilder da sind. Versucht es einfach 

Edit: Ich habs ja gesagt, es hat nur rund 3 Stunden gedauert. Herzlichen Glückwunsch JaniZz, du hast den Thread unnötig verlängert, denn deine Aussage wurde von anderen bereits 100mal geschrieben, aber hey, man kanns ja auch nochmals sagen!


----------



## JaniZz (16. Mai 2014)

Wenn ihr euch auf die schüppe nehmen lassen wollt....mich stört es nur,.dass er wahrscheinlich ne lügen Geschichte auftischt


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

So jetzt das Statement von mir,hat länger gedauert sorry.

Ich verstehe die Probleme einiger Leute einfach nicht. Der Junge hat definitv den Asus PC gekriegt,ich habe es gestern aber aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht geschafft. Aber was intressiert euch denn der Asus PC? Die Story ist wahr,da ist kein Hacken dran,alles was ich erzählt habe stimmt denn welcher 40 Jährige lügt um Aufmerksamkeit zu kriegen? Ich werde ihn mal die nächsten Tage anrufen und fragen ob er 1-2 Bilder machen kann,ich habe es aus zeitlichten Gründen,u.a weil meine kleine Tochter krank war ,nicht geschafft den Asus PC abzufotografieren,ihr kriegt noch Benchmark Ergebnisse ,da dürft ihr euch sicher sein. 
*An alle die Zweifel an der Story hatten,bitte verlasst ab diesem Punkt einfach diesen Thread* ,die Bilder wollte ich eigentlich nicht machen aber aus Dank für die ,die mir wirklich geholfen haben hab ich es trotzdem grade noch hingekriegt.

Zum PC: Ich bin nicht ganz fertig geworden aber zwei Bilder sind im Anhang. Es laufen nur 2 von 5 Lüftern und auch die LEDs hab ich aus zeitlichem Mangel noch nicht hingekriegt,es folgen natürlich noch mehr Bilder,ist doch klar 

Testberichte folgen auch,nur hab ich zurzeit nur den PC zusammengebaut 

MfG Sonny


----------



## Stern1710 (17. Mai 2014)

Sieht doch sehr gut aus


----------



## Adi1 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Schön von Dir, eine nette Geste.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Die LEDs müssen noch leuchten,ich verleg sie heute dann gibts noch ein Bild


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. Mai 2014)

Ne gefälscht. Sieht man ganz genau Photoshop und so 

Sieht Hammer geil aus


----------



## LastChaosTyp (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Endlich hat dieses Gehate ein Ende! Danke für die geilen Bilder


----------



## IluBabe (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Zum PC: Ich bin nicht ganz fertig geworden aber zwei Bilder sind im Anhang. Es laufen nur 2 von 5 Lüftern und auch die LEDs hab ich aus zeitlichem Mangel noch nicht hingekriegt,es folgen natürlich noch mehr Bilder,ist doch klar



Das Board sieht voll verloren aus in dem Gehäuse. Dazu passt der Lüfter gar nicht. Du hätest ernsthaft zu nem Be Quite oder ähnlichem greifen sollen mit eloxiertem Alu in schwarz.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ich lackier den CPU Kühler selber...und warum das Board? Ist dunkel.


----------



## keinnick (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Sorry für meine Unwissenheit aber welche HW wurde nun letztendlich eigentlich verbaut? Ich habe irgendwann den Überblick verloren.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

i5 4570
Gigabyte H87 HD3
Gigabyte 780 Ghz
Crucial M500 240 GB
Seagate Barracuda 1 TB
Cm Storm Stryker
Cooler Master T4

Gruß


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Er meint, dass das Board in dem Gehäuse so klein wirkt.
Ist aber bei Big Towern ja normal


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. Mai 2014)

Ahsoooo danke , ja liegt am Tower  aber XL-ATX Boards sind ja eher selten


----------



## JPW (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ich würde die Kabel noch mehr verstecken ^^

Hat das Gehäuse nicht solche Gummi Dinger an den Kabeldurchführungen?

Sieht schick aus!


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. Mai 2014)

Jop hat es , ich probier's mal 

Ich will den CPU Lüfter lackieren , ich könnte entweder 
a) einen edding benutzen 
b) Wasserfarbe von meinem Sohn nehmen 
c) spruhdose kaufen (wie teuer ist sowas )
Was soll ich machen ?


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Acryl-Farben (Tamiya) - im Conrad Online Shop günstig kaufen

TAMIYA :: Produkte :: Farben :: Acryl Streich X + XF


----------



## JPW (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Wegen den Kabeln, so sieht es bei mir aus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JaniZz (17. Mai 2014)

Nochmal
Wo ist die Asus Kiste?

Ja probiere mal Wasserfarbe auf Metall du brain 
Einfach spraydose schwarz matt und gut ist. 

Warum laufen die lüfter nicht?


----------



## dodo741 (17. Mai 2014)

So welche Spary Dosen bekommst du für 2-5 € im baumarkt


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (18. Mai 2014)

Zu dem asus pc morgen mehr , bin unterwegs zu einem neuen Auftrag , hab die LEDs zum laufen gebracht , morgen sind die Kabel dran 

LEDs sind nicht sehr gut verlegt aber ich finde dass sieht einfach ..wow aus 

Auf dem Bild sind es aus wie blau aber es ist sehr edles weiß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. Mai 2014)

Geil . Wo soll ich die Adresse eingeben?


----------



## HMangels91 (19. Mai 2014)

Hast dein nettes Monster gebaut
War ein langer Weg aber hat sich ja gelohnt. freue mich jetzt schon auf den Neid deines Sohnes
LG


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Das ist doch schön zu sehen, hat dein Sohn schon den Rechner gesehen?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube nicht dass der Sohn es gesehen hat er soll doch weg sein.


----------



## JaniZz (22. Mai 2014)

Mhhh.... Da war doch noch was?!


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Ich hab keine Bilder von ihm gekriegt,wir reden aber jeden Tag,er wird noch eins hinkriegen. Mein Gott wenn du den PC sehen willst lauf zum nächsten media Markt und guck ihn dir an,ab dieser Stelle will ich dass du dich nicht mehr an diesem Thread beteiligst,werde jetzt jegliche Ausssagen von dir nicht beachten da ich es satt habe als Lügner bezeichnet werde da mein Junge fast keine Zeit im Austausch hat,ja es gibt auch ein echtes Leben außerhalb des Forums.

Zum Thema: Noch ein Update durchgeführt,habe den T4 hier auf den Marktplatz gestellt und diesen Kühler gekauft:
Enermax ETS-T40-BK Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dazu einen Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120mm PWM
Zudem waren mir die normalen Bitfenix Spectre zu Kühlleistungsschwach,die gehen auch raus,die Pros hab ich grad bestellt.

Bilder kommen natürlich

Wenn einer Intresse am alten Kühler hat bitte auf den Marktplatz gucken


----------



## McZonk (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Optisch schöner Pc für meinen Sohn*

Der ein oder andere wird es vermutlich schon im Verlauf des Threads gemerkt haben, dass hier etwas nicht ganz koscher ist.

Grund hierfür ist ein wahres Accountnetzwerk, welches ein bekannter, bereits gesperrter Nutzer hier im Forum angelegt hat(te) - dem schieben wir hiermit einen Riegel vor. *CLOSED*


----------

